# ~ * ~ Sept 04 Mamas June Thread ~ * ~



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Rabbit rabbit!









Goals for the month: to spell "diarrhea" and "niece" correctly
















j


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

This is getting funny now, because I've jumped through a lot of hoops to post here tonight.... see my following paragraph (plus my computer and son and now a new thread have threatened to end my post tonight).

What I had written in May's thread before realizing there's a new JUNE thread







: it's too late for my brain to be working....

Ok, so I seriously think that something in the universe is working against me getting back on MDC... my computer has been on the comput... so am using a standby computer (my dh is computer geek, so I am fortunate to have an alternative). Anyways, as a mom I'm totally and utterly blown away each and everyday by my ds. His language skills, humor, imagination, temper, compassion are all so endearing. It's like he went from baby to toddler in no time flat... obviously it probably didn't feel like not time flat while I have been raising him... anyways you get the idea. He's a little monkey, climbing and swinging on anything he can hold onto. He's been taking his baby doll around with him, and changing her diaper (and even wiping her down) and showing her outside our window (he likes to watch the trucks on the interstate roll past.) He also started to hide from us for fun lately... we'll see if this turns into a serious passion of his... but we're hoping it passes quickly.

Other than that, our life is going along. We're going to move into our house by the end of the month... whether it's done or not







We can't afford to pay rent and a mortgage. They're just finishing up the detail work like countertops, painting etc. My husband is really worried about the exterior color we chose... I think it will likely look great. But am anxious to see as well. We bought (ordered) appliances last weekend, and I wish we would have gotten beige/almond instead of white. But white is cheaper, and they're good appliances (not top of the line, but better than a hot point).

Leigh-hugs and best wishes during a stressful time in your life.

Pregnant Ladies--how are things going? I know a few are due very soon. Any news?

Ok, so that's all I've got for now.

Good night-heidi


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Happy June!


----------



## Cuddlemama (Jan 12, 2002)

Just subscribing from the land of stress and blah...

Thanks for all the well-wishes, ladies. I'm living on them, and prayer, lately.

P.S. Anna is refusing to wear diapers, but also refusing to use the toilet. Which means I'm washing 18-24 pairs of training pants per day and cleaning up at least one mess in the floor. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Anybody else have one of the world's most stubborn toddlers?

~L


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello! Happy June! No Anna yet... and I couldn't sleep last night... maybe 3 hours total. Kept thinking about the birth and how it was weird I wasn't feeling *anything* last night. BUT Thor slept all night, hopping into our bed at 6am and nursing for a while. He's so sweet.









Speaking of Thor, he's out in the living room watching Elmo!! Yikes, I better go rescue him!

Leigh -- sounds so frustrating about cleaning up messes!! Here's to hoping she decides she likes the potty soon!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy June! My UTI came back with a vegance so now I am on an antibiotic and cranberry pills. Other than that I am doing pretty good.

David loves to say "Uh ha" whenever I ask him something. It is too cute!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

subbing and popping in to say we are back in our house but now both ds and I have a cold (his first one)







: Let's just say he wasn't too happy about getting his boogies sucked out









Congrats on the new pregnancies! How exciting!









Jen - how's that diva working for you?
















Great big hugs to Leigh

I know I am forgetting something, but my stuffy head is not working properly...


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Christine - I give the diva cup a big old







. I was skeptical at first but it seems like I have been getting worse cramps (and heavier flow) since T's birth, I wonder if it may have something to do with the scar from my c-section, or maybe that's just what happens after you have a baby? My dr sorta circumvented the question. At any rate the removal part wasn't so nice when I was crampy but now in hindsight I don't think that the cup was causing the cramping, but that it was my uterus. I could see how one could think that flow was lighter with a diva cup, since you don't have to empty it as often and it holds way more than a tampon. I don't think my flow was lighter but I think that it was possible to empty it less often (as it was on my heaviest day I did have to empty it 4 or 5 times that day).

if you're crazy enough to read my blog you know this already, but just to share for those who aren't blogheads: we may have chicken pox in a week and a half or so. When we went out to eat last weekend we met a really cool family with a 5-year-old and a 3-year-old, and the 3-year-old looked suspiciously spotty... after she introduced herself to me I asked her if she was getting over chicken pox and she said yes. Well, the family totally was all for letting T and Daisy have a spontaneous germ-sharing rendezvous and T and Daisy even shared a bit of apple, so we are hopeful that we will be able to get chicken pox over with. (Daisy's dad said: "I see you are having a play date with typhoid Mary here.") Throws a big monkey wrench into the graduation party season, but I would be so happy for T to have them instead of having to be vaccinated or having them when he's older.

And Daisy went right up to Jo and said "Are you mom, too?" - and when we said yes and asked her if she knew any other kids who had 2 moms, she knew *3*. 'twas a lovely moment









Leigh - um... pull-ups?







I know, I know, wasteful... but then it wouldn't be a mess everywhere. T's all about the clothes-free lifestyle right now but he usually alerts us, at least, to pee. Why does she refuse diapers - because of E. and N. wearing unders or or because she's simply Ms. Big Girl Anna Who Must Have Things Her Way?

*wave* xo j


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi all! Pregnancy sickness has set in...









Leigh, I'm there with you. Kate has all of a sudden started REFUSING to sit on the potty. She'll stand there and poop in her diaper or panties and refuse to move.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*

And Daisy went right up to Jo and said "Are you mom, too?" - and when we said yes and asked her if she knew any other kids who had 2 moms, she knew *3*. 'twas a lovely moment









*wave* xo j

How great is that?!!! I got warm fuzzies reading that, Jen.

I am sitting in the lab while I pay my girlfriend to watch Cecilia and I realized 1) I don't know what to do next 2) What I really want is a nap and 3) It's a nice day out!! GRRR. I have to get SOMETHING done today and I just can't seem to focus!

Cecilia pooped on her chair yesterday (not her potty chair!) and it freaked her out and made her cry. Peeing, she has no problem with letting THAT go on the floor!

Hey, Jen if T gets the pox, can we come visit?!


----------



## danellsar (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi. Can I join you all? Seems like you know each other long term, but maybe there's room for 1 more? My name is Ellen, and ds is David, born Sept 10 '04. He's my teeny tiny love, only 21 lbs. still. I also have a dd who is 11.

Looking forward to getting to know some new mamas.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome Ellen - I too have a skeeniney litttle one - but she has a few pounds on yours. Unless this teething diarreah (how's that? Is it closer to correct







?) paired with her new loves of running and jumping take a few pounds off. Glad to have you and look forward to hearing more from you!

Heidi - sounds like the house is coming along well. When we were kids we moved 2ce and built houses both times - and both times my dad moved in on plywood floors. THey were work-related moves, and he got sick of commuting to hotels - so he shacked up on an airbed. If they only have finishing work to do, I think it would be fine to move on in. (when we moved to our current house, we actually bought it from my folks, who were moving a few hours away. My mom had retired and when the house was ready, she and my brother moved. My dad had 5 more months to retirement, so he stayed behind during the week - while we had all the carpet removed, hardwoods installed, tore down all the wallpaper and repainted every surface. The poor man literally had only a lazy boy and TV in the kitchen and a bed in the guest room for weeks - and had to get a hotel room one night b/c he wouldn't have been able to take a shower - I guess he's always had it "rough" during moves). I feel you on the hanging/swinging habit - Robin is newly obsessed with hanging and swinging.

Jen - I love that story - I hope this is a family you guys can include in your circle b/c they sounds awesome. I hope T gets Chicken pox and all goes well. I wish we could go the same route (although I'd like Robin to be a little older first, or maybe not). But we've decided to not vaccinate against Chicken pox unless she gets to puberty without catching it.

Pooping: Robin has 2 new 2YO molars coming in and the diarreah to prove it. She pooped yesterday at MIL's house - partly on the wood floor but partly onthe persian rug







. Fortunatly, MIL is unfazed by such. Yesterday she had on a pockedipe but it still managed to escape, so while CLint bathed her I was pouring buckets of water on the deck. I hope anna decides the Potty is where it's at soon. Have you checked out any potty books from the library? We had a Dora one that Robin loved (although she has no clue who Dora was and we just called her "little girl"). SHe has started announcing "poopoo dapper, poopoo dapper" - and walking with her legs as far apart as she can get them - sometimes even if she hasn't pooped. I think it's big fun to get us to check her "dapper"

Leomom - Hope the m/s passes quickly! Hope all is going well!

Meg - Arrgg! the pain of having to work in glorious weather!! I spent Monday - Memorial Day - sitting at a coffee shop for 3+ hours grading tests = and I still have 2 sets of projects to grade for 2 classes also. It was physically painful. Good luck - I hope the process get easier!

Christine - FIRST cold!!! that's amazing!!

Jen - I meant to post comments on it but I looked at your blog when you first posted about it and really dug it - I'll be tuning in!

Augs - I send you hugs and patience! I'm definitley thinking of you lots!! WHo's the next mama due?

Heather - I'm so sorry to hear it's back and hope it's nipped in the bud quickly!

I had a horribly craptastic day yesterday - so much that I'm hardly bothered by RObin knocking my margarita onto my laptop and frying the keyboard (I'm on DH's or else there'd be crazy commas and random n's and poor Jen would go grey (this would be me:







: )). We had a meeting with the minister of the church that sponsored RObin's former school and hte director. The goal for me and SIL was to detail all the things that went wrong inthe process, how it could have been handled differently, ask for them to evaluate the situation including our perspectives, and ask for an apology for the mistakes made. THey had circled the wagons completely, refused to acknowledge that anything had been mishandled, repeated talked to me as though I was merely seeking to take out my hurt as opposed to seeking to evaluate the process, etc. It was disgusting to see two people who've supposedly dedicated their lives to God say that they thought it was a-okay that false information had been provided and to be so effective at shutting us down (well, our goals, but not my mouth). So I'll be writing a letter to the newly-formed board of directors expressing my disappointment at the school's complete refusal to evaluate or hold accountable the director and the danger of unchecked power in the hands of an individual with no education background (her master's is divinity -







). But it was incredibly disempowering to see how little they cared for doing right by our kids. I'm not skeered of DFACS - my child is impecibly loved and thoughtfully reared. And I've gained clarity that these are people for whom I have no respect and no desire to have in my life - I just wish I'd realized that sooner. Plus I got my period, so I was quite premenstrual (I guess menstrual, not pre). My plan - in my letter to say that I'll also be sending a letter to all the parents, so that the director will send out a pre-emptive letter, but then I'll never send mine (talk about passive-aggressive - but oh so satisfying for her to look like a fool







: )

Sorry so long - hope you all are doing well!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danellsar*
Hi. Can I join you all? Seems like you know each other long term, but maybe there's room for 1 more? My name is Ellen, and ds is David, born Sept 10 '04. He's my teeny tiny love, only 21 lbs. still. I also have a dd who is 11.

Looking forward to getting to know some new mamas.

Welcome to the group! My David was born on September 10th as well and he is probally in the neighborhood of 22 lbs.

Jen, how far is Minneappolis from Cheyenne? I would love for David to have the pox.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

you know, I was hoping that T would be a bit older before he got the pox, but I figured that this was a real opportunity and didn't want to let it go. I just hope he is over the dregs of this cold before any varicella-induced fever, etc kicks in.

I'm cutting this short because T is howling for Jo, and saying "NURSE! DIS SIDE!" - well, Jo doesn't do that...


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, I see now. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.
(hey, anybody else singing a certain song now?







)


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Welcome Ellen!

Jen~ good luck with the chicken pox. I haven't run into a single person in our area who has them. It is now a required vaccine in NYS. Owen starts school in the fall, so he will have to be vaccinated by then.







: I hate the whole process and the being forced to do it. I wish I had known more when he was born. Regardless, though, he would have to be vaccinated by fall because we cannot afford the $7,000 for private schools around here and home schooling seems like too much with my crazy Zeke and the new baby coming.

Becca ~ I am still so angry about the school calling DCAFS! You are really handling it all so well and they just continue to show their lack of professionalism. How disappointing!

Jaidy ~ Pregnancy is going well. I'm 3.5 months now, but at baby #4, looking like six months! Zeke still does not comprehend that a baby is coming and I worry about what it will be like for him. Owen and Zoey are totally excited. Leomom -- morning sickness is not fun at all! I found a product by the same company that makes Gripe Water (Baby Bliss). It's called Morning Sickness Magic and it worked wonders for me! Hope you feel better soon!

Zeke was so clingy today, I thought I was going to pull my hair out. DH said, "he has it out for you today," and that's exactly what it felt like. No matter how many times DH tried to distract him, he came to find me and harass me! Oh, may tomorrow be an easier day!


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Did Jen say ribbit ribbit yet?

Welcome, Ellen! Jump right in -- members of this thread come and go, and we're always happy for new voices. My ds, Andrew, who was chunky, is now wittled himself down to 25 lbs from all his "naked running" (as he calls it weather he is naked or not)

Well, I am feeling a bit







:. Why is this gloomy? It should be under the weather. Ha, ha, I'm so funny. Anyway, leomom, I feel your yukkiness. I am alternating between feeling nausated and feeling like eating every protein source in sight. Fortunately, dh is being really understanding of the fact that I'm feeding 3 people right now and trying to grow a baby, so he's been coming home from work early to play with Andrew and basically doing more of the parenting and housework. Its great. Today, I finally got Andrew down for a nap at 3 (we're on a non-sleeping kick again) and I crashed, and I woke up at 6 in a panic because we were supposed to be somewhere at 7 and I hadn't even thought of supper. I woke up to find dh half way through barbequeing supper. It was awesome. He really is a great first trimester husband. Last time, once I got big, he got all weirded out, but there was also a lot going on for him around that time, so maybe it will be different this time.

So, as I mentioned, Andrew is not sleeping again. He will sleep for long stretches once he is asleep, but he fight sleep like anything. While nursing, when he is starting to get drowsy, he will kick his legs and arms to keep himself awake. Or he'll jump up and insist he needs juice, milk, bread, strawberries, peaches, etc -- whatever comes into his little head. But the thing is, I don't think I'm producing that much milk, and I want him to sleep, so I usually oblige and get him a snack. I guess I should just start giving him a snack as part of the bedtime ritual, and then I can say "you already had a snack". Its so annoying, because he was just starting to realize when he was tired as ASK to go to sleep, when we were invited to a bunch of people's houses in one week. And of course the minster can't say no, so off we went. And dh's watch was broken, so he kept losing track of time and staying out way past Andrew's bedtime, and the whole trend was broken. So thats my complaint for the day.

Also, Andrew has went from asking to nurse about every 20 min to not nursing hardly at all (maybe four times all day). I don't know if my milk supply is really waning, or what. Oh well, we'll see what happens.

Well, goodnight, all. Happy June.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

locals - heck yeah, if T has the pox, we'll have a party. Sippy cup swap and all. Non-locals: well, I guess I could send you his dirty clothing...? Sippy cups he drank out of? hm...









night!


----------



## msrog (Mar 28, 2004)

subbing

going on our big exciting trip tomorrow!! you probably won't hear from me for awhile...

ciao,
Savannah


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Have loads of fun, Savannah - I'm jealous!

Welcome, Ellen!

Good luck w/ the chicken pox, Jen and T









Man, if you remember, I had to fire my assistant manager in April and I've FINALLY hired a new one. There's only 2 of us in the office right now and we're starting to get seriously overwhelmed







She starts on Monday - send me 'get her trained quick' thoughts!

Mieke's last day of preschool is today and she's out for the summer. They're having a 'graduation' for the kids moving on to kindergarten next year (Mieke's only 3, has another year). There's one mama who makes the most delicious flippin' cupcakes in the entire universe and I'm drooling thinking about the post-graduation party









Raney has been really whiney lately - don't see signs of new teeth - but she's driving dp a little nuts right now. And I've been trying to cut down on nursing a little, which she is NOT agreeing with. I'm just starting to get that really annoyed, grit my teeth feeling when she nurses for more than a couple of minutes. And I'd REALLY like to start sleeping through the night. I mean, it's been almost 4 years









Thinking of you Jilly and Leomom - I always found the first trimester fraught with doubt and anxiety - thank goodness the 2nd trimester always made me feel like







: That and lots of good, umm, 'intimacy'.

My sis in law is due on the 12th - I'm so excited! It'll be the girls' first cousin!


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

: cool smiley! I never saw this one before, and it pretty much sums up the way i'm feeling this week.

On Tuesday Jerome and I both became violently ill with the flu within 2 hours of each other.... yeah, it sucked. Thankfully my Dad (who we live with) was around for the very worst of it and took Mielle out to the garden with him for about 3 hours, while Jerome and I took turns laying in bed groaning, sitting on the toilet or in my case, on hands and knees puking in a bucket (I prefer buckets to toilets... less splash-back) It was horrible being sick together, we had to take turns being the parent while the other got to lay in bed and moan. Poor Mielle got pretty minimal attention that day, but thankfully she's getting better at self entertaining. The rest of this week has been full of trying to recover, being pregnant and having the flu just isn't fair!

But tonight, Jerome is taking me out to a movie, no dinner... neither of us is quite up to that yet! My mom is watching mielle for a few hours and we're about to slip of into the night.
Love to all


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

So many things made me laugh on the last two pages....

First, welcome Ellen! I found this group when Cecilia was almost a year, I think. It's a super fun, chatty bunch of friends. Very respectful and supportive, which is so great.

Okay, the funnies....

'craptastic day?!!'







I hope you get SOME sort of peace from that school director. Mine came when our super-preachy-I-know-you-smoke-dope-hippy-kid vice principal got caught doing his secretary. Oh, I felt so much better!

'NURSE DIS SIDE!' I can just hear T saying that. Cecilia says 'mama, please, nus, mama please, nus, nus, nus!!!!'

Zeke 'has it out for you today'- Celia did that too! NO one else was good enough- and she had her papa, favorite uncle, cats, etc. Makes me tear my hair out!

'And of course the minster can't say no'







Your dh sounds super sweet. Cecilia is down to just nursing about 4 times also, with them centered around bed time/nap time. I distract/feed Dairy Queen during the day. I really only want one nursling at a time and this kid is going to be okay turning 2 without my boob in her mouth, I think.

'most delicious flippin' cupcakes in the entire universe and I'm drooling thinking about the post-graduation party' Funny how the 'important' things change, isn't it!!! I hear you on food. I'm a foodie, apparently the only one in central stearns county and I've gotten pretty good satisfying my own sweet tooth. I made the best brownies yesterday. Greg and Cecilia ate them for breakfast- with coffee, of course.

' prefer buckets to toilets... less splash-back' THAT is funny. I never thought about it before. Hope you feel better soon!

So I just picked Greg up from the surgical center- he had his two hernias operated on today. Talk about drive through health care! At 11:30 I dropped him off at door B, at 5:00 I picked him up at door C. At 4:30 they had given him two Vicoden and then they wanted him to wake up and walk out!!! I sure hope they take off the bill b/c I had to dress him and help him. The nurse loudly said 'well, I've never had surgery but I'D want to be at home'. Well, I tell you what lady, when you are sick and drugged you just want it to be quiet and dark!! Poor Greg. He was all dazed and feeling yucky from the gas. I know he must really feel bad because when we got home he just said 'thank you, Megan' in the sweetest way and that's not usually me and dh!! Not that we're mean to each other....

Alright, I'd better go get Cecilia from my SIL who is due any day now. I'm getting excited to meet her babe. And speaking of babies, I got to meet my midwifes new partner midwife next week. I am officially over the first trimester because I have so much energy again! I still can sleep alot, but I don't feel like I've eaten some out-of-date dairy or something.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Yikes Anna - hope you guys regain your strength soon. Do share about your movie experience - I'll have to live vicariously. You know, Clint and I used be such movie buffs - sometimes seeing more than one in a weekend, and almost always seeing the movie on opening night or at least opening weekend. Plus, the movies we really didn't want to see, the one who did would go with his/her friends. Since Robin was born I have been to the movie theater maybe 4-5 times - and 2 of those were to the dollar theater. And we've rented...none. We can't watch films at home for some reason. But I miss the experience of being transported in that way. And there have been so many films I've wanted to see. The 5 we've seen were ones we just COULD not miss (Batman (not Robin's namesake, I promise) Begins, Harry Potter, Brokeback Mountain) or ones at the dollar movies when she was little enough to sleep through the show.

Meg - Hope greg is feeling better quickly! I'm sure you are relieved to be entering the 2nd trimester giddiness!

Almamiel - good luck training your new employee - hope it takes some pressure off at work. Hope the cupcakes are delicious!!

Jilly - sorry you guys are having sleep trouble. RObin hit that phase a few months ago where nursing to go down just wasn't cutting it and it was making me crazy. FOr my sanity I felt I had to separate sleeping and nursing. I still nursed when she asked, but I didn't offer as part of a nap/bedtime ritual. She asked a few times at sleep time but I told her we would nurse when she woke up, and she took it okay. It actually led to a much easier sleep-time routine - SHe became more willing to be put down mostly asleep (with nursing she had gotten to where I couldn't keep her asleep when I popped her off). Of course, she was only really interested in nursing anymore for sleeping purposes, so it was about a week or two later that she stopped asking to nurse anytime and weaned. Good luck.

DH wants to quit his job and move to China







: . Actually, when we first started TTC the company he worked for wanted to send both of us to China - him to work and lead a team of Chinese employees and me to teach conversational ENglish to employees (not that I speak Chinese other than the basic "ni how" "wo how, ni na?" - which I obviously can't spell) We decided to shelve TTC'ing and go for it - but then I found out I was pg. He left that company and now works for a major insurance company (think "duck") in their software development dept. - but he works with people he doesn't like or trust (their work, not that they are liars) and isn't enjoying the work. We also moved almost 2 hrs away from Atlanta. SO now he's thinking about trying to go back to work for his old company and possibly go to China for a year or so - but only if Robin and I went too. It's nowhere near a done deal - just something he's exploring. But I am so up for it - is that crazy? We can't really sell our house to move away for a year (we could never afford to re-buy a house in the same area - got a great deal on this one) so it would be huge juggling act, if it were to come together. If he were to go back to work for his old company, I have no idea what that would mean - commuting, telelcommuting, moving??? THere's a lot I miss about Atlanta, but also a lot that's great about a smaller city and I don't know what I would do moving-wise. Like I said, no where near a concrete potentiality, but a very interesting proposition. Me not working full time makes me so flexible. I want us to be happy as a family, which means we need to have time together as a family. But it also means that he and I as individuals need to be happy.

g'night!


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

I think that would be totally sweet, Becca!


----------



## danellsar (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, why is ds suddenly fighting sleep?? He's been so easy to put down for so long now. Suddenly he's up crying and throwing his pacifier across the room, then yelling for me to come get it for him. Ugh. Nap it took 45 min. to get him to sleep, then he slept for 2.5 hours. Bedtime took 45 min., too, even though he was very tired.







: I hope this phase doesn't last long!!


----------



## FeministFatale (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow China sounds great Becca!

Welcome Ellen! My girl, LaRue, is also 21 lbs. She's pretty small, or as my mom prefers me to say, petite (she's petite as well, and always hated being called small). It's funny because my older girl, Chloë, who is going to be 6 at the end of June, has always been big for her age, though now she is slowing down and is pretty average. As a baby, she was one of the tallest, fattest babies around. She was as big as LaRue when she was only 6 mo! Even at birth, Chloë was 9lbs, and LaRue was only 6lbs 14oz. I never imagined having a petite child, I figured all my kids would be big like Chloë. I have to say, though, that I really dig having a little child. It's so much easier carrying her in my pouch for long periods of times. And I don't get as many weird looks as I did when I was nursing Chloë at this age.


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Ellen -- I totally feel your pain -- it took us 3 hrs to get Andrew to sleep last night (at 10:30 I finally took him to his dad and said "I have put him to sleep for the last 21 months. It is your turn now") and walked away, I was SO frustrated! He went to sleep sometime after midnight. But his is because I didn't have the energy or patience to fight him over his nap yesterday, so he didn't go down until 5 pm and woke up at 8:30 pm.

Sarah -- I was feeling like that about nursing even before I got pregnant. I think its healthy to know the limit of your ability to give.

Becca -- if you guys could find some way to swing it, that would be an amazing experience! And now would be the time, before you have to worry about Robin missing school.

Anna -- hope you are feeling better soon.

Meg -- I think Cecelia could quite possibly grow up to be a perfectly emotionally healthy adult even if she is weaned under the age of two.







Seriously, though, I also can only handle one nursling at a time, and will be cutting down on nursings soon.

Jenn -- hope the chicken pox go well

Zen-ozz -- hope Zeke give you a break today.

I think I might try to dissociate (sp help, please) nursing from sleeping because he seems to want / not want to nurse at night. He'll nurse, then get up and run away, then come back, then ask for a drink, then nurse, then roll over and try to fall asleep on his back. But I don't know what to replace it with. He doesn't fall asleep in the car, or the rocking chair, or just cuddling, or in the stroller unless he wants to. He has been known to stay awake for over 2 hrs while driving, he stayed awake for an hour stroller ride yesterday at nap time, and I have walked him in the sling in the middle of the night for over 2 hrs while he waited me out to nurse (I say when the sun comes up, so he waits for the sun). So short of just holding him and letting him be screaming mad, or passing him off to dad (dh works at least 3 evenings a week, though, so that's not reliable) I don't know how else I would get him to sleep.

My sister's first had a temperment like Andrew, and her second was the most mellow and sedate baby in the world (her fourth was even wilder). I'm hoping if baby is sticky that s/he is more mellow. Otherwise I will be like this







: for about the next 10 years!

Well, it was dh's birthday today and I got him the second season of Corner Gas on dvd, so i'm off to enjoy! Jilly

ETA (as if this wasn't already long enough): Becca, sorry about your stupid school situation. I don't know why Christian institutions feel that they can get away with hiring unqualified staff. I think its arrogant and foolish and happens much too often.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Jill -- Our DH's share the same bday... June 3, right? It was Tony's birthday too. I thought it might end up being Anna's as well, but... nope! Nursing Thor gave me some serious contrax, too, that lasted, but then they went away, as they have been doing.

Thor is on a sleeping record -- he's slept all night for the past 4 nights. That's never happened. And of course, it happens when I regularly wake up wide awake at 3am, unable to sleep again until 5 or 6, when he wants to get up! That's why I'm posting at 5am....









Welcome Ellen!!







I wish I had good advice on the sleeping situation. Thor has always gone to sleep easily but then woken a lot at night. Now things *seem*







ray to be going better. I do know that babies/toddlers resist sleep more when they are really working on a new skill, like talking.

Uh oh, I think I hear Thor...


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

AugustineM - every day must seem an eternity right now - keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

subbing...
this preg lady (I'm about eight months along now) has had it with being pregnancy







: I can't wait to give birth! I'm super anemic, just found out, possible blood sugar issues (failed 1 hour sugar test!), and have contractions whenever I climb stairs (live in a four story house) -- so am on 3/4 bedrest. Boo-hoo. Oh, did I mention, insomnia







: I totally merit using the new smilies!

I've loved reading up on you guys but have little energy to post. Lulu is doing great. She's in her language burst.... and very maternal. Loves her "babies." I m not sure she knows we've got one coming... must run, she's just hit her self and is bleeding...

Love
Liz


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I think I forgot to post for you all here but I know some of you saw it on my DDC...

Gabriel Paul was born on Wednesday May 31st at 10:00am, the Queenship of the Blessed Virgin Mary. He was born at home, and Rich got to help catch the baby. My labor was only five hours long, and Gabriel weighed in at 10 lbs. 2 oz. and was 21" long with a 15 1/4" head to boot! But I only got a small tear and no stitches - yay! This birth was such a better experience than the one I had with Alex, and having a homebirth was an awesome experience for all of us. My midwife and her assistants were great.

Alex just loooves his little brother and likes to stroke his head and kiss him and rub his cheeks on Gabriel's head. We are all doing great and I am a little tired and sore, but recovering nicely.

Here's some photos that were taken about two hours after he was born:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...4atmOs&notag=1

Here's hoping AugustineM goes soon!


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Beautiful pictures, Stacy - congratulations again to you and your sweet family!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats again Stacy - thanks for sharing the pix - Gabriel looks very peaceful and you look all aglow!! I'm so glad you had such a fantastic labor - and with such a big boy!!

Liz - hugs, mama. I'm sorry you are so tired and now on bed rest. Take it easy - you have the babe in your arms in no time!! I took a food based iron supplement that I loved when pg with RObin. It was called Blood Builder (from the health food store) and I never had any trouble with it.

Augs - glad Thor's sleeping well (knock wood). My midwife friend always advises pg. mothers to try to stop contractions - eat, walk around if you are sitting still, sit still if you are walking around, etc. I guess the theory is it saves your adrenaline and energy for the real thing - and real labor can't be stopped. I thought it was great advice. (BUt when I was full term there was no way I was going to try to STOP contractions







) Can't wait to hear your good news (and I confess when you hadn't posted in over 24 hours I stalked your DDC







: )

Jilly - thanks for the support







. When we started separating sleep from nursing, we already had a pretty set bedtime routine - bath, lotion, books, nurse. We did everything except the nursing, but RObin was so used to going right to sleep, it didn't take too much to talk to her about laying her head down and going to sleep. We rocked and cuddled in a dark room, and she knocked out. It helped that DH and I switch hit, both following the same routine. SHe goes through phases of resisting sleep - she's in a big one right now. DH has started letting her get in her crib to play after reading, or letting her get down and play with her books. We discussed this yesterday, b/c it's gotten so hard putting her down for naps when she doesn't fall asleep in the car (which fortunately she does almost every day when I'm bringing her home after work). We just can't allow her to get out of our laps. When she does it's always an effort to keep herself awake. We've had to reinforce this a few times - she'll spend a few nights getting mad b/c she can't get down and crying a bit in arms - but in 2-3 days she'll get the routine again and will accept being rocked to sleep. Good luck!

Ellen - I would just stay with your routine. Does it seem like he's just trying something new? Robin does lots of exploring to see what will happen - if we adapt to it, she continues, if we don't she goes back to the normal plan. Good luck to you guys too!!

Hey Harmony! I ditto the easy carrying. SIL and I went to the store together Friday and I carried the 2 toddlers so she could juggle the infant acreoss the parking lot - Witt outweighs RObin by a few pounds - and I was almost dropping him! He's manageable with 2 hands, but with 2 21 month olds on my hips, I could barely support him. Plus, my monkey girl knows how to hold on!


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Liz ~ I am so sorry that you are on bed rest and having such a hard time! I hope the baby comes and is healthy and you feel close to normal soon.

Ellen ~ Zeke was doing that with his sleep a few months back. He had always been so easy to go to sleep, but suddenly he was crying and screaming in the crib, throwing his pacifier out, and just not sleeping. I finally figured out that he was going through separation anxiety (which he had also developed during the daytime hours). I started giving him an ultimatum: "Either you stay with me in the rocking chair until you fall asleep or you go in your crib. You decide." Each time he would stay with me and I would rock him until he succumbed (Jen??? Help me out!) and finally fell asleep and then I could put him in the crib. We did this for a few weeks, and then he went right back to normal. Possibility for your DS?

Stacey ~ Your baby is so beautiful! What a great birth experience. Best to you and your family!

I spent the morning feeling sorry for myself and being crappy to the kids. I get so worn out on the weekends! By Sunday I am just fried and tired of being a single parent every weekend. I try so hard not to complain, because DH's job gives us such a great life, and he truly loves his work, but I just want a few weekends with him home and me having a normal quiet Sunday with him! I think I am going to try to get a babysitter on Sundays so I can go to the local coffee shop and read the paper, then go get groceries on my own. It would make life so much better.

So I decided to turn it around and find something to do with the kids. Called a friend and she was taking her kids to see "Over the Hedge." I just couldn't stomach that (I hate those kinds of movies for kids), but I found that the local dinner/theater was showing "Hoot," so we went to see that. It was great! It was a great message, the kids in the movie were awesome (except the bully) and there was nothing inapprpriate for kids. Ow and Zo loved it, even though it was a bit above their level, and Zeke actually sat through the whole thing with me (after being totally frightened by the loudness and brashness of the coming attractions -- He has almost no exposure to mass media!). I was so glad that we were able to do somethng positive and enjoy each other.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Sarah --







Yep, every day does seem like an eternity right now! I'm trying to stay positive and think, hey, babies are easier to take care of on the inside anyway, but I'm starting to get very impatient and frustrated. It's emotionally (and physically) draining just *waiting*. I'm sure some of you know all about that. Thor was born exactly on his due date and tomorrow is my "official" due date with this one. I thought she'd come this weekend for sure, but it's not looking that way, and Tony's going back to work tomorrow so I'm tired just thinking about being alone with Thor for possibly several more days. To whine some more, I CANNOT sleep. I sleep about 4 hours a night, from about 10-2, then am wide awake until 5, about when Thor wakes up. I can nap during the day with him, but that usually amounts to about an hour, maybe two. So I'm tired... and also tired of whining about it. Sorry!!!

Kristin-- That sounds really hard not having help on the weekends. I would go crazy, too. What does your DH do, if it isn't too intrusive of a question? A babysitter on Sundays seriously sounds like SUCH a good idea!!! Even just a few set hours are awesome.

Stacy -- You look so beautiful in the photos, and of course so does Gabriel. I can't wait to see what my little girl looks like! Oooo, dying of curiosity over here.

Becca -- I was so touched that you checked my DDC!














: I'll probably post here first!

Zenozz -- I hear ya, mama, I do! They have to be born sometime, right? They can't stay in till their 18, right????


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zen-ozz*
I spent the morning feeling sorry for myself and being crappy to the kids.......
I was so glad that we were able to do somethng positive and enjoy each other.

Ohhh, My gosh! I totally relate! I've had a no good very bad, grumpy snarly attitude all morning. I feel terrible when i catch myself wallowing in the bad vibes, but sometimes they just catch up with you... I think my difficulty today has to do with not being fully recovered from the flu, but yesterday Mielle refused her nap after I cancelled plans to go into town and go swimming (so she could sleep!) Instead I ended up dealing with a grumpy, teething overtired toddler who had spent almost two days being kissed cuddled and catered to by her "Abuelita". My MIL comes to visit one weekend a month, which is awesome! (she cleans, she cooks, she plays with Mielle and she's good company for me) However, Mielle wasn't very happy to be dealing with "grumpy tired Mama" instead of "patient calm Abuelita" and I wasn't very happy to be dealing with exhausted grumpy child instead of taking a much needed nap!We were totally pushing each other's buttons and making things worse. So today I feel resentful, ashamed and generally irritable. Also, it's nearly 6 p.m. and we never made it to the pool, which was my plan for the day! I just want to go swimming!!!

O.k. enough complaining, sorry.

Got to play with my mom's new puppy today! Her old and sickly cocker spaniel was put down about 2 months ago and they just got a sweet little laborador retreiver puppy who's absolutely darling. Mielle seems kinda afraid of the puppy though, which seems weird, but it does keep biting her skirt and chasing after her when she runs away... normal puppy behaivior, but upsetting to Mielle I guess.

Ashley~ I'm thinking of you and your family. Hang in there!

Becca~ CHINA!!! holy cow! that would be a big change! but how exciting to consider.... (and who knows maybe history will repeat itself and you'll be announcing a pregnancy soon....)
Oh, and we went to see "Davinci Code" which was pretty good, I haven't read the book, so couldn't compare the two and find fault, however my hubby did! The acting was excellent (especially the villains) and it was a fun mystery / adventure / treasure hunt tale. I didn't find anything too shocking or upsetting regarding the whole "Jesus being married angle" but hey I'm not very uptight about that kind of thing. Anyway, it was fun to go out, to eat lots of gummy worms (which gave me indigestion) and hold hands with my hubby. Thanks for asking.

Stacy~ Congratulations! Seeing that glow of newborn joy gives me the shivers right now... it's so hard for me to imagine holding a sweet new little baby, but the pictures you shared reminded me of that indescribeable exhausted joy, filled with overwhelming.... something. Anyway, it shows in your eyes, that something. I'm so happy to hear the birth went so well, and with such a big baby too!!!! Way to go Mama!!!

Liz~ I had been wondering how you were, so sorry to hear you are on bed rest and having to deal with 4 flights of stairs! I remember when my sis was on bed rest twords the end and how difficult she found it to stay put and let others do for her. there's so many things it's easier to do yourself isn't there? Keep us updated and hang in there. hugs.

Jen~ Where you at girl? Having more fun playing with your blog then chatting with us???? Has Tristan shown any signs of pox? Doesn't it have a long incubation period...

Well Jerome just called the pool and it turns out there are still 2 hours of swim time left, so i think were gonna get going, even though it's so late in the day. I REALLY want to submerge this pregnant rear end of mine!

Love to all


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

hi all.

No, 'nana grrl, not really... t woke up with a fever last night, we were all jazzed that the pox were coming to visit (it was a week since his exposure), but then we found out today that his little bud charlie has hand, foot and mouth disease and now we're just hoping that he doesn't have it again, too. C'mon, pox! I used a homeopathic remedy to help bring his fever down and he seems much happier now, we'll see what tomorrow brings...

... besides a crew to abate our old furnace. Weds and Thurs new furnace and central air will be installed.

I did waste a lot of time today - well no I didn't waste, I spent it - talking via video chat with my friend Andi in germany. It was pretty wild, rather Jetsons-like. His partner is all pregnant, big and round and gorgeous, due in about a month. No stretch marks either... feh. Am i the only woman out there who got crazy stretch marks?

boom-boom thunner, as Tristan likes to say. Oops, guess it woke him up, I hear him fussing. Poor baby... hope it doesn't wash away the milkweed seedlings I am growing on the back deck. xo j


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Jen ~ I am hoping the Pox shows up!

Augustine ~ I share a June 3rd birthday with your DH as well. I am now 31 years young.

We had a fun weekend. The boys spent a few hours with Grandma and Grandpa on Saturday so Grant and I could watch the local NASCAR races in peace for my birthday. Christopher took a 6 hour nap!!!!!!! I wish I could nap that long.


----------



## danellsar (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes. Unfortunately I am going to go back to lurker mode and no longer actively post at MDC. Hope you all have terrific pregnancies and wonderfully growing toddlers.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

We shall miss you Ellen! Don't stay a stranger.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

so quiet today- what's going on, gals?


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

child woke us at 5. Rocked til 6:30 when he fell back asleep. Abatement team showed up at 7 to remove furnace. (Luckily no asbestos so full abatement not needed.) Just long day. Jo and I are trying to one-up each other with how tired we are. Who gives a rat's patootie, I say, we're both tired.

It is now 10, we have been putting him to bed for an hour, he finally sounds like he is nodding off for jo. I took him for 1/2 hour and it was just nurse 3 mins switch sides nurse 3 mins switch sides nurse 3 mins switch sides etc etc etc... bleah. I get so fed up with him when he does that.

Tomorrow new furnace going in, should be exciting day. My legs are sore from skating tonight but I'm glad I got out even if it was a long hard skate because I'm tired.

Still hoping for pox. T's little buddy has hand-foot-mouth and his mother is insisting that the girl who had the pox we exposed T to actually had HFM and we gave HFM to T's friend. Now I have 2 reasons for wanting T to get pox - 1, to get 'em over with, and 2, to prove her wrong. I know she's all worried and nervous because she's pregnant and because her sister is coming to visit this weekend with her 3-month-old who was born premature and isn't the halest kid out there, but sheesh, it wasn't us.

All of T's local friends are treating him like Typhoid Mary, no one wants the pox right now 'cept a few out-of-towners, so T has no playmates.







He is lonely for his peers.

Ok I gotta clean cat box and go to bed since folks are going to be here early again tomorrow. xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

We'll miss you ellen - take care!

Zen-ozz - I've had those days. Hope you're doing better. Deciding to not be in that space anymore is the first step to getting out of it - sounds like you've got that done. Getting some help and some adult time sounds like a great idea. Good luck!

Anna - Oohh, I wanna see The DaVinci Code. Clint and I "read" the book on tape during one of our road trips - Thanksgiving, maybe. Hope you enjoyed getting your pg butt in the pool







. FIL and MIL signed Robin and her cousins up for swimming lessons in july, so I'll be getting some pool time at the Y.

Heather - did you go see the races live? sounds crazy - did you tailgate? Yeah, I wish I could get 6 hours of sleep in a row period - night or day









Jen - hope it's the Pox - you've done enough HFM duty. Very excited for your new climate control! (and I got stretch marks at puberty - even though I only grew to a wopping 5'2". I didn't have a shot at making it through pregnancy without adding them to my belly. I love it that women embrace their stretch marks and celebrate them. I wish I were there but I'm not - I hate them and wish I could make them go away. And I'm very jealous of un-stretch marked pg bellies).

Augs - I bet you've totally had a baby









Almamiel - I've been up to....plotting about China. We spent last night chatting via IM with our friend who's already there and he totally talked us into going for it (meaning, pursuing the job. it may not be offered). I'm even more excited b/c we found out a couple who Clint used to work with (the man worked as a programmer, and the woman worked PT as an administrative assistant) are also moving to China. They have 2 kids - about 3rd and 5th grade - and we really like them a lot. The prospect of moving around the world and having another mother I know nearby seems much more doable. Plus, I thought it was a small town the company is located in, but it's actually in Shanghai - and there's a huge ex-pat community there from US/Canada/Europe so tons of ways I can get byt without actually speaking the language. Plus, there are multiple international school that are English based, so if I don't get a job with Clint's company I could potentially apply elsewhere.

It's nowhere near a done deal - I'm not putting all my eggs in this basket, but it's sounding very interesting.







:


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I wonder if AugM had a 6/6/06 baby - maybe she weighed 6 lbs 6 oz! I couldn't believe the article about all the women rescheduling their c-sections to avoid the birthdate. Sigh...

The furnace folks were sposta be here at 7:30 and it's nearly 8 and they haven't showed yet which is making me







: because I'm tired!!

grumble grumble... j


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Becca - you are a brave mama for considering moving to China! Sounds very interesting though - I will live vicariously through you









Jen - hoping for some pox soon!!! (ETA - I am waiting for Stanley Steemer and gutter cleaning people today too)

We are all cold-free now. I think our allergies are flaring up though. Grass counts are high and my head is so congested. Ugh!
Things are looking up on the home front - we decided to stay in the house and fix up some more things. We had considered moving, but after looking at all our options, we couldn't give up this house. It's too perfect for us and we fought hard to get it. So, I will probably be more in lurker mode while focusing my attention and energies on the family and house.









V has his 'eye' (?) teeth coming in - poor thing. His gums are all red and swollen. Thank goodness for arnica montana, camilia, and teething gel







He's also been very affectionate lately - its so sweet. He's been sleeping with us while sick and last week, he woke up, scooted over to dh and kissed him on the cheek







My dh was in heaven! It was the sweetest thing!


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

I am SO incredibly jealous, Becca!

Jen - there's still hope for the pox!

Didn't get stretch marks on my belly from either kid







:. But I'm still hangin' on to the extra 20 lbs.

Made the decision to drastically cut back on nursing. By drastic, I mean I'm trying to do once or twice a day. I've hit the wall... R is surprisingly doing far better with me cutting down drastically than she did with me trying to arbitrarily limit sessions here and there.

Dp leaves for Europe in 2 weeks. Ughh. I am not looking forward to 3 weeks as a single parent during one of my busiest times at work (students' leases are up 6/30, big new group moving in 7/8).


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Good luck, Christine!

I'm wondering if AugustineM had her babe, too....


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
I wonder if AugM had a 6/6/06 baby - maybe she weighed 6 lbs 6 oz! I couldn't believe the article about all the women rescheduling their c-sections to avoid the birthdate. Sigh...


That's what I thought!!

I think the chance to live in China sounds awesome, Becca. I'd do it.









Cecilia's on the 'drastic' program also! Just nursing at nap, before bed and then in the morning. She really is starting to act like a weaned kid.... yesterday she saw me and her fav cousin walking down the drive and she blasted right past me yelling 'me-yah', which is what she calls her cousin Madeline. THAT's a new one. I'm glad my girl is independent, growing and okay with nursing less, but I will share my a little







that she doesn't 'need' her mom like that anymore. I tried explaining to Greg but he looked at me like I was bonkers.

OH, oh, I know what I was going to say.... you know that 'be right back' trick, Becca; I accidentially used it last night (I really was going to be right back) and Cecilia put herself to sleep. It was GREAT. I think I'll try it again.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Ha ha, nope no baby yet! She's taking her sweet time. The 6/6/06 thing was funny all day, though... sort of lightened my day. DH's boss said if she was born yesterday we should name her first name Lucy, middle name Fur.







:

I have a midwife appointment today and my dad arrives tomorrow night... c'mon baby!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Holy Plugged Ducts! I haven't dealt with plugged ducts since David was 6 months old. They are being stubborn and sore suckers as well. Any tips? I have tried heat and massage. DH helped a little and said the milk tastes nasty! I know TMI. He is a sweet DH though.

We caught a mouse yesterday! We bought theses humane traps that closes a door behind the mouse once he gets to the treat. DH let the mouse out along the back fence of our property. I hope the mouse doesn't come back.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hjohnson*
Holy Plugged Ducts! I haven't dealt with plugged ducts since David was 6 months old. They are being stubborn and sore suckers as well. Any tips? I have tried heat and massage. DH helped a little and said the milk tastes nasty! I know TMI. He is a sweet DH though.

We caught a mouse yesterday! We bought theses humane traps that closes a door behind the mouse once he gets to the treat. DH let the mouse out along the back fence of our property. I hope the mouse doesn't come back.

Well, what a trouper your DH is - I thought my milk was pretty yucky too (I threw out 2 frozen bags b/c I thought they'd turned, then tasted it freshly pumped and relaized that was just how it was...) Warm shower and massage the area, stroking towards the nipple, even hand expressing. No binding clothes, and as he nurses, stroke from the plug to the nipple. That's all I got.

On the mouse front, yep, he'll be back







: If he's close enough to get back to a nice food supply that posed no major threat, he'll be back. When DH and I lived in an apartment with a mouse problem we caught several (4-6) and put each one FAR away. 2 were left near restaurant dumpsters down the street (idea: they'll stay near better food supply), one was taken outside the ATL city limits, one I took to a wooded area near my work, etc. They never came back (althouth I confess that when we had a mouse problem in our house I eventually caved to his less humane plan that led to dead mice - I just was over carting mice around in my trunk to liberate them elsewhere)

Augustine - Lucy Fur









Meg - glad the tricked worked! It was a lifesaver for us for a while. Now we're trying to get a pattern back on track. I totally feel that "big girl" mixed bag - especially since Robin is weaned and has spent a whole weekend camping with daddy. She's so into being independent and loves to tell me "I big girl, mama!" Robin is in a phase of wanting me or others to watch her try her crazy monkey tricks. Anytime she tries something new or wild, she calls out "Look mama! Look barbara!" or whoever else is around. And yesterday she changed it to "watch me mama!" She's so daring, and it feeds her excitment that her peeps are watching her goof around.

Almamiel - that sounds tough - a long time and a stressful time to be single parenting. Glad the nursing reduction is going well

Christine - good luck getting the house in shape! I hope the repairs go well. It can be very stressful, but oh so good when it's all finished.

Jen - i got the table legs today! ANy pox?


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey mamas..

Feeling kinda down in the dumps today... and yesterday.... hummm and the day before that. Must be hormonal. I've been feeling discouraged and frustrated about... lots of things, and nothing.

Wishing I had more friends around me, family is great and all, but friends are just a different thing, you know. i know that you have to be a friend in order to have a friend, but it seems like no one ever calls me up and seeks me out. It's probably pretty much my own fault, I'm not involved in anything community-wise and have been a big time homebody for ummm... about 2 years now... I always want people to come to my house, for my convenience, with dealing with Mielle... I have no interest in going to parties or bars so that crowd of people is out. My good friend who has kids, has lots of kids and is really busy with them... I NEVER see her. Anyway, sorry to be a bummer, but sometimes it seems like you guys are my only social interaction that isn't family!

Jerome and I will be celebrating our anniversary later this week and I'm hoping we'll come up with some great idea of how to celebrate. I know I want some sort of yummy decadent meal, but besides that..... any ideas?

Mielle is swimming crazed! She wants to wear her swimsuit ALL the time. She loves to splash and be carried out into the deep water, but she turns blue at the drop of a hat! I wish she had more fat reserves to keep her warm, I hate to see her lips turn blue! Hopefully as the summer progresses, she'll keep warmer.

Gotta go, my mom let Mielle play outside and now is informing me that she has stuff she must do inside and Mielle is alone in the back yard..... hummm.

Love to all


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Anna -- I can completely and totally relate w/ the friends deal. I used to have lots of friends in college -- I loved it. I'd go out all the time, hang out with them in the evenings, stay late at the college newspaper where i worked and talk. It was so fun. But then when I got married and moved out of the city and graduated, everything changed. Still had some good friends that I saw a lot, went out on the weekends, all that. THEN when I had Thor, it really all changed. I haven't seen my two best friends in what seems like months... I think in the past 2 years I've seen them a total of 5-6 times. I have different friends who have toddlers too, but only 2 good ones, and we don't see each other that often. I did have two good friends that moved away recently, which was a downer. Anyway, Tony and I are often talking about how we don't have many good friends, and we really wish we did. There's something so nice about having close friends you can talk to for hours...

Sigh...

Had my 40 week midwife appt. today. She sweeped my membranes quickly, but it didn't feel like anything and I have NOTHING now, no bloody show, no cramps, nothing. UGH. Since I'm vbacing, things get a little more tricky next week... I have to get an ultrasound, NST, and we "talk" about what happens if I make it to 42 weeks. I already know, though, the only thing they can do is break my water and hope I go into labor. If I don't I'd be scheduled for a repeat C-section. Of course, this is all if I make it to the 19th STILL pregnant. Good god, I sure hope not.

Edited to add a non-politically correct non-humane animal story -- In Alaska, there are major squirrel problems sometimes. They get into the houses and destroy the insulation, etc. Anyway, my grandmother, who homesteaded in Alaska when she was about 25 (she's now 88), hates squirrels and one of the funniest memories I have of her is about 10 years ago, when she was a ripe 77, standing out in the front yard with a shotgun, saying that the city had been by to say she can't shoot squirrels in the city limits.







Then, the first time Tony met my dad, my dad was lying on his belly IN THE HOUSE with a shotgun, pointing it underneath the refridgerator, waiting for a squirrel to emerge. We found out later, from the stench, that he had shot the squirrel behind the fridge and it died. I swear, my family is out there.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I just have a moment b/c I'm on a grading tear but I need to give this pep talk:

Augustine - advice from a woman who delivered at 41 weeks 6 days, the day I was to be induced: You are officially full term. If you want to avoid induction, there are fairly gentle things you can do - so get started.
a) sex. like it or not, get the prostaglandins on the cervix. Do it early, do it often.
b) oral sex. As my midwife friend told me when I was in tears about being possibly bullied into induction: you will ingest prostoglandins, and you will like it








c) pineapple and eggplant - not necessarily together, but eat up
d) stay active - no loafing no matter how tired and swollen you feel.
e) well, this doesn't really get anything going, but RELAX about the NST - your babe is fine. If she wasn't, she'd be making her way out of you. I had these several times, and I actually loved laying there for 20 minutes and hearing that heartbeat. But if you do have one, bring a juice box and drink it during the test. Get some sugar in your system before and during the test - they want to see that baby moving, so help that happen.
f) there is a homeopathic regimen you can do - basically it's the cohashes - you do one the first day, the other the second (every hour or so all day long) then take a day off and repeat - I can get the exact system from my midwife friend if you want. You are full term, and this is homeopathic, so if your body isn't ready they won't work but if it is, they'll help get things going.
g) the accupressure point to stimulate contractions is on the outside of your shin, about 4 fingers above your ankle. Have DH help apply steady gentle pressure for a minute, then rest, repeat - see if it gets something going.
h) I don't knowif it works, but I felt like having orgasms was a sure way to have contractions, so I felt like that was a good option.







:
i) as unappealing as it is, an enema. It "clears you out" for birth, but also kick starts movement in the general area, which can be very effective

I know well that fear that you will be denied the birth you want before it even begins - you can look online and find other options as well. The things that did the trick for me was sex (clint had been commuting at the time and we only spent a few days/nights together a week - but I felt that if we could have DTD more, I may have gone earlier) and the enema. I did a quadruple whammy sex-oral sex-enema-sex and was in labor about an hour after the last event. Don't do anything you aren't comfortable with - and just hitting 40 weeks is hardly major crunch time. But if a few more days pass and you get nervous, you may want to get more aggressive.

Much love!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Becca - those are some awesome suggestions!

I went 9 days past my EDD and my midwives started freaking me out talking about this test and that test. I finally stopped listening and just relaxed and let the little guy decide when he was ready (I did have some cohosh ready, but went into labor the morning I was gonna take it)

Augustine - don't sweat it! Just enjoy that lovely belly of yours and go have some sex


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh, you guys are cracking me up....having flashbacks of desperate giant-bellied full-term sex







But, oh, the exasperation of going past your 'due' date.

The night before I went into labor w/ R I had a full-fledged temper tantrum/crying jag that and ended up drinking a 1/2 of a bottle of some really good beer, can't remember what it was...went into labor at 5am the next morning.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh one more thing - If you get to the point of taking the NST, the ultrasound is done to measure your pockets of amniotic fluid to make sure there's "enough" - although what that means is debatable. But in addition to getting the baby moving, you also want to have plenty of fluid, so hydrate well the day before and day of your NST - force fluids. If you have an NST with a healthy, active baby and generous fluid pockets, they'll lack an argument for induction. My midwives were willing to let me go over 42 weeks b/c I passed all my NST's and fluid checks so well - but then all the sudden my fluid dropped significantly and despite massive drinking (think, crying in pain from needing to pee) I couldn't get it back up - it just magically disappeared. My water never broke - no gushed of fluid at any point in delivery except blood after she came.









Anna - I completely have the same experience. I was used to be surrounded by friends - at work, my college friends, my ex-coworkers, Clint's friends, etc. - and an active social life. I was never one to stay home on a friday or saturday night - even if it was low-key like going to dinner or hanging out at somebody's house or dragging my friends to watch my student's soccer games (even as an adult, it's still freakishly fun to go to high school games after a few beers), etc. Marriage really didn't slow us down - we usually spent one night a weekend apart but doing our own thing and one night together either going out alone or with others. But not only did we have RObin, I left my job and we moved. I've been totally traumatized by that. Now, I have the energy and desire for friends, but it's like pulling hen's teeth. I've been trying to organize a play group, but it's really hard when I feel like I'm dragging folks there. I've met some folks, and we know some people here, but I just can't seem to get people together. I want to host a BBQ, but can't get the house presentable enough. And I;m always having to do the calling and contacting - which is tiring and not the way a relationship should work. I love my SIL - but she's exhasuted, depressed and has 3 kids under 4 - no time to hang out unless I go to her house or we take the kids somewhere - which is a lot to ask of her. My other good friend just had a baby and is hard core hibernating - I just got to see the baby yesterday, on her one-month birthday. I think she's on her way out of hibernation, which is good.

But I feel the same way - I miss the interaction, I get sick of my family (and especially clint's family) - who I am not used to seeing so much of, etc. It makes me very sad and I get jealous of CLint for at least having interactions with other adults. I have to say that working has restored a lot of my sanity. It's only 2-4 hours a day, but at least I'm seeing people. But I really wish I could live near all the people I want to have in my life and spend time with - including you mamas!

Hope your anniversary is special. My suggestion: the arcade, bowling or putt-putt. A nice end to a big meal, but more active than a movie. I'd suggest go-cart racing, but I think they frown on pregnant women ramming into other drivers.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, AugM, I know how you feel. I went to 42w2d. I did the homeopathic remedy (caulophyllum thalictroides) but it wasn't time for T yet. I had acupuncture - there are specific points they can stimulate - I had chiropractic (Webster technique) - I had sex - no prostaglandins involved, unfortunately, but the oxytocin was supposed to help - but I went into labor one day after having a shiatsu massage. I felt like I had been mugged when I got up the day after, but that night, I was in labor. Guess I had some clogged channels. If you go this route, start taking arnica as soon as the massage is done, your muscles will ache less.

none of these routes will work if baby isn't ready... and she knows when she is ready. C'mon, Anna!









My wonderful wife just said one of her extremely thoughtful, heartfelt things that just makes me want to spit tacks at her. Talking about the fact that T was so late, I have said before that the first question I will have for a midwife if I am ever pregnant again is whether she will let me go past 42 weeks without hassle or pressure. With hassle I include daily non-stress tests (non-stress my butt! I couldn't drive and I had to be at an appointment every day! That's stress!), AFI ultrasounding, and any pressure whatsoever to induce. Jo has a good point: she thinks that I will have a hard time finding a midwife who will be willing to do that. I pointed out that probably a homebirth midwife would be willing to do that. Her response?:

"Well, then, if we are ever going to have a second kid, maybe we should adopt."










When the *$(@ is she gonna realize that this is not all about what she wants?!

UGH. OK, I'm going to bed. Glad tomorrow is the last day of our furnace / air conditioner rigamarole. They hook up electricity, if it works, we give them big check, they go away.

T is so lonely. So am I







I miss our local friends who don't want to see us. T has some sort of something but we are afraid it's hand-foot-mouth again and not pox. At any rate, he has sores in his mouth, and the start of little dots all over his body. We'll see...

We have created an environmentally sensitive little creature with our hypoallergenic wash powder, no scents (for Jo's sake), etc - we got a sleep sack from Germany that had been washed with LOTS of fabric softener. Not only did it make Jo wheeze, but it made Tristan wake up crying from his nap 5 times and once overnight last night. Crying like something hurt crying. we figured this out after we put the old sleep sack on him and then he slept like an angel.

Anna - do you want to do something in the cities and leave Mielle here to play while you and Jerome go out? I'd even offer for you 3 to sleep over but I'd worry you wouldn't have enough space (full-size guest futon) and that it wouldn't be so comfy for you. plus maybe mielle wouldn't like that considering she hasn't seen us a whole lot. But the offer stands.









'k nighto xo j


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

You guys are hilarious! I love YBecca's recipie for natural induction. Also AugustineM's squirrel stories!

Speaking of squirrels, my sister lived an hour out of a small town in northern B.C. for 6 years at a camp, and her kids grew up around rifles and stuff. When my niece was about 12 she went through this obsession with being a bush woman, and she would shoot squirrels with bows and arrows, skin them and dry their pelts. I think she was planning to make a jacket eventually, but she grew out of the phase before she managed to catch enough squirrels.

I was a week after my due date, and what worked for me (strange but true) was getting a bunch of people in my church to lay hands on me and pray that I would go into labour soon. Most effective, I think, was the prayer from my friend Brenda, who is an OBGYN, because she was praying that specific hormones would kick in, etc, etc. It was facinating just to hear her describe the process of your body starting to go into labour. Anyway, I woke up the next morning with contractions.

As for stretch marks, I got my share on my breasts (first and most traumatic), my tummy and, I discovered a few months ago, my thighs. But my growing stretch marks (I grew 6 in. in two months when I was 14) have faded to a barely noticable white so I'm not too sad. I am sad about the fact that the skin below my bellybutton seems to have irreprably stretched by about 2 inches, so even when I had lost all my weight I had this funny little pooch of skin.







. Ah well, dh calls them battle wounds.

I just heard from my sister that my neice had a really tramatic birth a month or so ago, but on the bright side her son is sleeping exceptionally well (5 hrs at a stretch already).

Also (sorry this is so choppy) I met with my new doctor today, and she is awesome. She is listed as just family practice, but she is also an OBGYN, and she took so much time with my appointment and is quite happy that I'm still bfing Andrew and that I am so "young and healthy". She was obviously a very intuitive and gentle person, so I'm very happy. She says I'm due around Feb. 1.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Jen when I got the pox, I had them in my mouth and in my throat. I am hoping that it is the pox and not HFM.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG, you all are hilarious -- all the induction tips made me laugh. Thanks!!














So far I have been walking a lot, trying to stay upright a lot, having sex (it is truly funny, and slightly uncomfortable, having giant 9 1/2 mo. belly sex), nursing Thor whenever he wants, eating pineapple, eating spicy food, drinking RRL tea, and just today I got some yarrow tincture and 70% chocolate. I've been dosing on those all morning.

And, something may be happening. Well, something is definitely happening, whether it's actual labor or not I don't know. But there's pain & crampiness down there in the cervical area, and loose BMs and a few contractions. But I'm trying not to get too excited, because I may just be disappointed. THor's napping, I should probably just try to take a nap.

Becca-- I've been meaning to say, I think the China thing is totally exciting!! I've been getting excited about possibly moving back to Alaska, even though it might be a ways away.

I can't remember who said that DH helped them with a plugged duct but I think that is so *sweet*. Tony is hilarious because I asked him to check my cervix the other day and he looked at me like I was insane and said, NO WAY. I was like, Pulleeeze?? I can't reach it!!
















He also lately has liked to tease me about MDC by saying things like, "Help, DH lets DS play with fireworks" or "Help, DH lets DS sip beer" or other naughty things he lets Thor do when I'm not around... it's very funny actually. He's read a few threads here and gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

:


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

tiredness and suppressed emotions have caught up with me and I have my weird exhaustion sickness again. And couldn't take a nap, because the electricians were here to hook up furnace / AC. Well, they're gone, it's done, but T is just waking up from nap. Sigh. Maybe Jo will come home early?









ok, off to get my mama's boy... xo j


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh, it's rough when the people you REALLY like are online and all over the country.







I hear you on the not-enough-friends thing. And FOR SURE on the sick-of-the-IL's. I did get lucky enough to find two good friends in the area to 'replace' my grad school friends who are working on PhD's in fun parts of the country. One friend from LLL and one from MDC!!

About labor; my SIL is waiting to go into labor also and my dh talks to her everyday (she never tells me this stuff?!) and she told him that her dr was going to break her water b/c "it's time to get the baby out". What a bunch of CRAP. She would be not even a week past her due date. I hope she's strong enough to fight for the birth she wants, she really wants to let things happen naturally this time. But as Greg pointed out 'some people want to listen to their doctors, Megan'.

I met the new midwife who is sharing my midwife's practice. She's fine but I'm not crazy about her. I don't really go for being told what to do, I would just like to hear my options, thanks. I'm a big girl, I can make my own decisions. I told her my prenatals made me sick and that I'd like to stick to taking a multi; what did she think. And she just looked at me and said 'well, try to think about the baby...' OH, F-You! Please try to have a better reason than that! I realized I should be responsible for my own care and just rely on them to do what I hired them to do; listen to a heartbeat and catch my baby. I just do not like being talked to like a 5 year old. So there.

Congrats on the AC jen! We'll have ours in a week. I can't wait.

I was a full 2 wks over and I always felt like that was fine, the baby was happy there and I was glad for the chance to go to the state fair and pig out. We did DTD right before I went into labor, not sure if that sparked it or not.

There's lots more I want to respond to, but I've got to run.

Augs, it'll happen! No one is pg forever....







:


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Sending you baby dust Augustine!


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Re' friends. I had a REALLY hard time w/ this when I was pg w/ Mieke and after she was born as well. I'd always been the 'band wife' and really *enjoyed* life. Once I was out of the partying scene, I really had no one to talk to at all. I've since reconnected with all of my best friends from my hometown and that really, really helps. One's even on MDC! But they are spread all over the country, alas.

But my life is so insanely busy right now that I don't really have too much time to think about it.

DP and I are hosting a Sangria party on Sat - our first real party in I don't know how long. My parents are taking the girls all night and I plan on tying one on...


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Sending healthy birth vibes your way Augustine! Can't wait to hear all about your new little one. I can't give you any advice about helping the baby get here sooner. When I was pregnant with Zoey, Lonny had to go to Arizona for six weeks for training. I needed to have her before he left or I would have had to figure out caring for Owen while I was in the hospital and managing the two of them for those first few days. Two days after my DD I went into the midwives and broke down crying, "please help me have this baby before DH leaves!" So she stripped my membranes and I had Zoey a few hours later. I remember at the time thinking that that was the hardest time, being home with the new baby and Owen without my DH. Now we are looking forward to baby #4 and life seems so nice! Sounds like things are moving along. All of that cramping and contractions is getting you ready for the big event!

Becca ~ China sounds so adventurous! I can't wait for the day DH and I can travel, but I totally can't imagine living in such a different culture! What fun. . .

We discovered that we had carpenter ants burrowing away at the wood in the walls of our bathroom! I am a totally organic mama: all organic food, organic cleaning, organic gardening, CSA member, blah, blah, blah, but ants was enough to send this woman into the arms of the Orkin man! I had been hearing the ants for awhile, but I thought it was a mouse or chipmunk. Finally it occurred to me that the mouse wasn't moving at all, and I realized it was not a mouse, but some kind of insect. The exterminator drilled holes in the wall and sprayed in pesticide. DH said ants came scurying out and then died off. It was a whole colony. Then later in the day, we found another colony in the garage, nesting in a bag of roof shingles. Gross. I am all done with ants!

Zeke is still giving me such a hard time! I am so tired from him. He is so not ready for this baby! I think he knows on some level what is going on and is upset! I keep thinking about what others have said about how they might behave when they are working on a new skill. I wonder if we will have a vocab explosion soon. He is saying more words, but still not a lot at all. I just hope he gives me a break soon!

Jen ~ hoping for chicken pox for T and not HFM!!!!

Bed time for exhausted mama!


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zen-ozz*

We discovered that we had carpenter ants burrowing away at the wood in the walls of our bathroom! I am a totally organic mama: all organic food, organic cleaning, organic gardening, CSA member, blah, blah, blah, but ants was enough to send this woman into the arms of the Orkin man! I had been hearing the ants for awhile, but I thought it was a mouse or chipmunk. Finally it occurred to me that the mouse wasn't moving at all, and I realized it was not a mouse, but some kind of insect. The exterminator drilled holes in the wall and sprayed in pesticide. DH said ants came scurying out and then died off. It was a whole colony. Then later in the day, we found another colony in the garage, nesting in a bag of roof shingles. Gross. I am all done with ants!


Wow. That's exactly where I am and exactly what I would do. We have a HORRIBLE Asian Lady Beetle infestation in MN and it's very bad in our 100 year old farm house. When I was pg with Cecilia I made Greg bomb for them and we stayed with the IL's. When we came home the floor was crunchy. Grrrosss.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg*
We have a HORRIBLE Asian Lady Beetle infestation in MN ...

Yeah and those suckers are mean - they pinch! And they stink when you squash them. ugh!

still no sign of pox, we're at 12 days post-exposure today.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

If any of you have heard of a solution to the lady beetle issue PLEASE let me know! We get bombarded by students every fall complaining that they have thousands of them in their apartments....really the only thing we've found we can do is suck 'em up with a shop vac.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Welp, just wanted to pop in and say... still pregnant! No signs of labor today. My dad came in from Alaska last night and leaves Sunday night. It is really nice to have him here and today we went out for lunch and walked around the mall since it was pouring, and then he bought a turkey and tonight we're having turkey, mashed potatoes & stuffing. YUM. It was so nice to have someone help with Thor during the day... made me realize, how do I do it? Picking him up all the time, in the carseat and out. It's hard when you're super pregnant!

I'm feeling better though, resigned to being pregnant for several more days, maybe even a week if that's the way it goes. My dates could be off... I didn't know the exact date of my LMP.

Sarah -- your sangria party sounds like so much fun! I'm jealous!

All this discussion of vermin makes me glad we don't have any critter problems around here. The worst it gets here is giant Norwegian rats, which we don't have a problem with.... yet....


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Asian Lady Beetle solution; vaccumming is the only official one I've ever heard of. I don't know what we bombed with a few years ago, but it really helped, although didn't eliminate the problem.









Okay, gotta get this off my chest here... My SIL had her baby, a 9lb 9 oz boy and the birth she wanted- I'm so happy for her. But I couldn't believe the absolutely upset gut reaction I had when I heard they circumsized him. I didn't know I felt so strongly about it- and I'm upset also because I really think that parents have a right to make their own personal choices and this is bothering me so much!!! I mean, I'm sure there are people who would never take the risk of their child getting sick by not vaccing, and I appreciate people's respect that I have chosen selective/delayed vac. But I dunno, unless it's for your religion, why would you do that to a 12 hour old person?









Here's the real kicker; when I announced that I felt very strongly against circumcision Greg wasn't 100% on board with it!! Help! I have talked a little more with him and I'm trying to hold back on the whole campaign (videos, articles, testimonials from friends, etc) but I'm upset! We didn't talk alot about it last time around b/c Greg always felt we were having a girl- and he was right. I did tell Greg if he really felt strongly about doing it, he would have to do the research on why we should and convince me, otherwise I will not entertain the idea, even for a second. I'm pretty sure he knows that I won't have it no matter what....

So the whole IL family is taking dinner there (they are so pushy!) and we're invited too. I hope I can look my SIL in the face and be more happy than upset... Seriously, I had no idea this would be such an issue for me!

Augs, your dad sounds wonderful. You know you've come full circle when the man you adored as a child, then passed over for the most perfect man ever (ie, husband) is again the best person in your eyes.







: I know I felt that way when my dad came to help. I just realized (again!!) that my dad is the best! Enjoy your dad's visit....


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the sympathy and shared feelings regarding friendships...

I found that simply writing about my feelings helped me to act on them. I stopped by a neighbors house who my IL's had recently told me they knew and met a very nice woman with a 10 year old and a 10 month old. It turns out I rode the school bus with her husband... weird.
I also contacted my good friend with all the kids (not all hers) and had her watch Mielle last night on our anniversary. Mielle had so much fun playing with all the other kids and we had a scrumptiously decadent meal at a terribly expensive restaurant. We hung out with the big group before and after our dinner and I really enjoyed being there... gonna have to do it again soon!
So, while nothings really changed, at least I'm trying to BE a better friend, so I can have more friends...

midwestmeg~ I'm sorry to hear about your hubby's lack of support on the circ issue. how frusrating and upsetting. I know there's tons of info at MDC to use "against it" but the question is, how advesarial are you willing to be about it? I totally relate on the issue of feeling weirded out and upset with the mother... When my friends son was born about 2 years ago right before Mielle I went to see her and the baby. As I reached out to hold him for the first time she warned me that he was fussy because he'd been circ'd that day... I remember the kick in the gut feeling of shock and dismay, it really affected my emotional response to that special first moment with him. she also went in another room to nurse and used a blanket to cover up... it just seemed so unreal to me that a mother would... I don't know, hide in the corner with her baby like that. And she's a great mom who loves her kids deeply, that I respect a lot. I guess different people approach things differently.

Augs~ glad you are enjoying this time with your dad... hang in there, and know we are all rooting for you and for the wonderful birth experience you are working twords. I can't share any good advice about inducing labor... but I'm keeping you in my thoughts. Mielle came early... almost 2 weeks... end of August actually... (sometimes I feel a little silly posting in the Sept mamas group, but i don't know the August mamas, so why be goofy about such a trivial thing, right?) BTW I actually started cutting out fabric for the shoes you were interested in, can you pm your address?

Jen~ thank you so much for the offer of child care and company, I really appreciate it! Who knows we may actually make it up your way again sometime. I am really hoping to go to the State Fair this year (it's been 3 years!) and am determined to do so, even if i will be 8 months pregnant! I'm thinking we will try to make a weekend of it and stay overnight so I don't have to "do it all" in one day.

Well i should get going, I'm at my IL's and they are playing with Mielle in the backyard while I've been lurking here in the office playing on the computer.... It's so weird and akward using other people's computers to get online, the politics are touchy, you know. Even my mom gets grumpy when i spend too much time on the computer, when I "should" be visiting with her...

Love to all


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *banana girl*
I am really hoping to go to the State Fair this year (it's been 3 years!) and am determined to do so, even if i will be 8 months pregnant! I'm thinking we will try to make a weekend of it and stay overnight so I don't have to "do it all" in one day.


You should do it!! I love the State Fair and went when I was pg with Cecilia. The greasy food was even better..... YUM!

Thanks for the note regarding circ. I'm glad I am not the only one who has had a strong gut reaction to it.

Okay, I'd better stay motivated and get my gardening clothes on; we finally got rain and now today it's drying out.

Oh, one more, have many of you watched Brokeback Mountain? It is a great film. Both Greg and I really enjoyed it. I actually want to watch it again, they mumble a lot so some of the dialogue is hard to catch.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg*
Oh, one more, have many of you watched Brokeback Mountain? It is a great film. Both Greg and I really enjoyed it. I actually want to watch it again, they mumble a lot so some of the dialogue is hard to catch.

We saw it a few months ago. My husband wanted it to be a real tear jerker for him, and it wasn't. I loved it though, and it haunted me for weeks and weeks. I still think about it frequently and just feel like it is so sad that still we can't just let people be in love. There is enough hate in the world, why would we think we must stop two people from loving each other?


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

meg - search for the MDC user MaryJaneLouise. She has an AWESOME link in her sig to a blog that someone wrote that outlines what circumcision really is and does. With pictures. And a video of a baby being circumcised. It made me cry and then go hug my intact son.

it's one of those things, I think, where a lot of guys think "well, I'm circumcised, and I turned out fine" - same thing is frequently said for being formula-fed when mom could have breast-fed. But just think: most of us didn't ride around in secure car seats. Sure, we turned out fine... but does that mean now that we are going to let our kids just sit on the front seat because we turned out ok, so they will too? Logic doesn't hold.

Kristin, if you were here in front of me, I'd hug you.







thanks for saying what you did. This is political, but also a personal comment for me, and pretty much just an observation: I cannot believe that the president considers this the most pressing issue "of our times" (getting federal marriage amendment passed) - among other things, it's not like most of us are getting any rights granted to us now anyway.

ok, off to work and make noise to try to wake up T, it's 6:30, this nap has gotta end! xo j


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Kristin -- I thought exactly the same thing after watching Brokeback. I cried and cried at the end... it was just so heartwrenching and I couldn't imagine being in that situation. I so felt for them as a couple that passionately loved each other that couldn't be together.

Meg -- I don't know if Greg is similar to Tony, but when we found out that Thor was a boy, Tony just didn't know that much about circumcision at all. He just assumed that everyone was circumcised and that there was a good reason for doing it. I think a lot of it had to do with lack of information and awareness. I didn't know that much about it myself, but immediately knew that I couldn't allow my newborn son to have a horribly painful procedure done to him right after birth. That's where it started with me. Then I started researching it and talking to my midwives. I basically told Tony all that I found out, and told him that here in Seattle less than 50% of newborn baby boys are circ'd, and that there is no medical reason to do it. Then I said, there's no way I'm taking him to have that procedure done, would you? And right there he knew he wouldn't. I am so so glad we didn't have it done. I saw my friend's baby boy right after he was circ'd and I felt so horrible for him. Ouch.

Dad leaves tonight... kind of sad he won't see the baby born. Oh well, it's not like I can will her out of me!


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*

it's one of those things, I think, where a lot of guys think "well, I'm circumcised, and I turned out fine" - same thing is frequently said for being formula-fed when mom could have breast-fed.

This is what it is for him. He even goes as far as to say that he doesn't think it's mean!! Now, I know this is not a good policy, but when he came to me looking for hugs and cuddles last night, I told him I couldn't be close to him right now, that I was upset with him. I think it was only then that he really looked at me and realized that I needed to hear more than 'we'll worry about it later'. So he did tell me that he would never try to do something to one of our children that we both didn't agree on. That's good (b/c I'll never consent to hurting one of our children for no specific reason for 'tradition') but I still can't believe that he can't see how awful it would be to do that to a newborn! I wish he'd get to see his new nephew while the circ is new, but since my SIL doesn't even let her 5 y.o go naked, I doubt he'll get to see anything.

Thank you all for listening....

Oh, and Zen-ozz; you said it perfectly. I wasn't sure what made me sadder, the story or the reality of the situation.







It always makes me want to hug YOU, Jen! You are a great person with a wonderful family.....


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, I hate to keep posting about my non-baby issue... but yesterday I had my 41 week midwife appointment. All was fine. The NST was great, the ultrasound showed good fluid, the midwife was supportive and guesstimated the baby to be about 7 1/2 pounds. It all really makes me think that my dates are off. Thor was almost 9 pounds. And I am not a small person, neither is Tony. I'm almost 6', Tony's 6'6".

Regardless, this is all becoming emotionally draining. Yesterday I felt so tired and depressed all day. They can't keep me past 42 weeks. So she said if I don't go into labor by Monday they would break my water at the hospital and wait 12 hours to see if I go into labor. If I didn't they would want to do a repeat cesarean. Thursday I have another appointment where they will sweep my membranes again, apparently having the "pro" membrane sweeper midwife do it. I'm 2 cm and 80% effaced, not that it really matters.

Anyway, there are a couple good things that are coming of this. First, Tony is interesting because before he was sort of like, "Why does a c-section bother you so much?" And now he seems to understand. He really does not want her taken by cesarean without any labor. We both are disturbed by the idea of her just being taken out. Of course for me the thought is even more emotional. At least with Thor I dialated to 10 before the c-section. I labored mostly at home and then they discovered he was a footling breech.

Second, we're so ready for this baby now. I think we were both hesitant about having two kids, but now we're like, BRING HER ON.









Thanks for listening! My saga will be over soon, one way or another. I'm going to make an appointment with an accupuncturist today and I think I will try a shiatsu massage, Jen. I've been trying the homeopathy and the blue cohosh, and pineapple, and walking, and sex, and .... the only thing I haven't ttried is castor oil. I don't know about that, it sort of freaks me.

Hugs to all.

Ashley


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM*
Regardless, this is all becoming emotionally draining. Yesterday I felt so tired and depressed all day. They can't keep me past 42 weeks. So she said if I don't go into labor by Monday they would break my water at the hospital and wait 12 hours to see if I go into labor. If I didn't they would want to do a repeat cesarean.
























Augs, I understand!! I would feel the same way- only I'd probably be so bleep-bleep upset, they'd hear me in the next county! How frustrating to feel trapped like that. And it really does sound like the dates could be off, especially if your first baby was a nine pounder.

I would be super stressed in your situation... please do keep posting to let us know how things are going. I do so hope that things end up working out okay. Hugs, Megan


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Just try your best to relax so your little one will be relaxed too and ready to come out


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Augs - can you not negotiate for other forms of induction? With me, we agreed to one dose of cervadil (applied to the cervix to dilate), wait 12 hours, if nothing another dose of cervadil, wait 12 hours, if nothing then administer pitocin, then 12 hours before C sectionw ould be considered. Is water breaking something you would prefer? I know that once your water breaks you are on the clock and if the baby's not out in 12 hours they start pushing C-sec. The other forms would give more time before they start talking c section. Breaking your water puts you on such a rigid timetable.

I know that feeling of being trapped and feeling helpless. Definitely try to relax. But at the same time, try to get things going. 2 cm and 80% is awesome - celebrate that you are having a little action down there. Sex, sex and more sex. Orgasms. Nipple stimulation - we didn't mention that before. Either nursing or warm cloths. Enema. all the things you are trying. Hugs, Ashley! ( I just put together that your name is Ashley Augustine - I love that (and it sounds so right with Anna Marine))

I've had a crazy busy weekend. My mom came up thursday to watch Robin for me (MIL went out of town), and *surprise* brought my brother and 10 year old cousin with her. I wasn't expecting them, and I don't know why she wouldn't tell me she was bringing them (grrr). But we went down to my folk's house Friday night to attend an engagement party for my cousins on Saturday night - which was fun and involved lots of hurricanes (the drink, not alberto). But then we got up at 3:30am to drive to the coast to go deep sea fishing on sunday. It was fun, but a whole lot of work. Then we had to drive 6 hours - back to my folks then back to our house, then get up and go to work yesterday. My mom and brother came back with us to watch Robin yesterday and today. But they just left, and RObin is napping, so I'm going to go chill for a while.

hope all is well!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yo Becca*
Augs - can you not negotiate for other forms of induction? With me, we agreed to one dose of cervadil (applied to the cervix to dilate), wait 12 hours, if nothing another dose of cervadil, wait 12 hours, if nothing then administer pitocin, then 12 hours before C sectionw ould be considered. Is water breaking something you would prefer? I know that once your water breaks you are on the clock and if the baby's not out in 12 hours they start pushing C-sec. The other forms would give more time before they start talking c section. Breaking your water puts you on such a rigid timetable.

Well, things get tricky because I'm a vbac. Technically vbac can't be induced in any "artificial" way, although AROM does seem fairly invasive. I guess they just can't do any drug induction that might cause stronger than normal contractions, since I have a scar on my uterus. AROM is the only induction method they will use.

I keep wishing nipple stimulation would work for me... and when I nurse Thor I do have contractions, but they always go away, even if I keep nursing and nursing and nursing...







: I think maybe my body is used to it?

I have a chiro appointment today, then an acupuncture appointment tomorrow. Oh, I still need to make the massage appt....

Thanks everyone for the hugs!

Becca -- We're actually going to name her Anna Augustine. My middle name is Augustine after Mt. St. Augustine in Alaska which erupted right before I was born. It hasn't erupted since, except for a month ago, right before Anna is born. So we thought it appropriate that she get the same middle name.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Ashley, I know exactly how you feel. I remember coming home from my 41-week appointment and crying and crying. You feel so helpless, because inside you know that your baby knows the right time to come out, and you want to trust your body, but you've got all of these people who "know best" (read: studied medical professionals) pressuring you to get the show on the road. My doula came over and said "Well, what do YOU want to do?!" and I just burst into tears. What I didn't want to do was have to make a choice. I realize now that this is because in my mind, there wasn't a choice. The baby wasn't ready to be born. Why do we need to discuss options?! He's not ready yet. We don't have an option. I wanted to exercise the option of shrug shoulders, throw up hands, and say "pfff! This baby thinks he needs to cook a long time!". Unfortunately, that's not an option that medical professionals much care for, because they need to c their a's.

But I think that you should have those working with you do a peer consultation and I really think that if there is an ICAN chapter near you that you should call the leader, tell her your situation, ask for support and say "hey, I'm in a VBAC situation, I'm overdue according to the numbers they have, do you have any good research that shows that my chances of uterine rupture are not that high if I go past 42 weeks?" or something to that effect. Because I am sure that they would claim that that's the reason they don't want you to go past 42 weeks. My midwives, in consultation with other OB/GYNs in the clinic, let me go past 42 weeks. I dunno if they would now, post c-section, but then it was my decision. And it should be your decision, too. They can't force something on you without your consent. Technically you could sleep through your appointment for arom. OOPS! I was so exhausted, I forgot to set my alarm. Only drawback to that would be that they would threaten to not admit you as a patient if you pulled too much of that.

(And you're probably the leader of the ICAN chapter near you or something







)

I think it totally does matter that you're 80% effaced and 2 cm dilated. It means that your body is getting ready. "Nothing" is NOT happening.

Remember: take arnica after the shiatsu massage. And dear lady, having a repeat c-section would freak me out more than the effects of castor oil. I think if it were me and it was looking like zero hour was approaching and that was my last option, I'd mix myself up a nasty smoothie and toss that baby back. I get so







at how the system treats women trying to have a normal birth after a surgical one... you gotta fight for your right to a peaceful birth. It's WRONG! All you peaceful-tub-birthin'-home-birthin'-stayed-in-the-hospital-for-4-hours mamas count your blessings!

Ashley, I hope you can feel my thoughts comin' your way. You are heavily, heavily on my mind.









As for everything else, something is making my tummy upset, and I am tired, because T has started waking in the night regularly again, and I'm frustrated with Jo, who wants to drug him with Benadryl. And I feel intimidated by my personal trainer. Anyway, aren't I cheery today!







j


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Jen, Thanks. I smiled reading your post and it's nice to know you're thinking of me -- and you've been through the c-section thing, too, so you know the thought of dispair I feel, especially thinking that I might not labor at all!

I called my midwives today and talked with one of them and I had mixed feelings. On the one hand she seems to understand that I really want to avoid a repeat c-sec at all costs, but on the other hand she is very trapped by the hospital policies, and the hostile OBs that are often on call. She told me to get up first thing tomorrow and take castor oil. She then said she'd sweep my membranes tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning. She's the "pro" membrane sweeper. Then, however, she told me that I cannot go even ONE DAY over 42 weeks in their care. She did say it was my choice, but they would then have to transfer me to the care of an OB, and she said that is bound to not go well at all. And I really like my midwives and would not want to be in the care of a hostile OB who would likely badger me non stop. She said that if it were her, she would want to do the water breaking attempt on Saturday instead of Monday because Saturday is when the most flexible OB is on call -- one who I have met before and liked. She said she is much more likely to "think out of the box" and help me have a vaginal birth rather than another c-section right away. So.... I don't know. I'm trying not to worry about all those decisions. She said she would be very surprised if after the castor oil, the membrane sweep, and water breaking, that I would STILL be pregnant. I think she said she's seen ONE other woman go that far and not go into labor.







: Of course, the second might just be me.

Well, off to sleep before yummy castor oil shake in the morning...


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, Ashley, you must be SO frustrated! Hope all goes well. But if it doesn't go according to "plan", remember that the most important thing is to get a healthy baby at the end.

Well, Andrew is getting into this bad pattern when he naps for 3 1/2 or 4 hours in the late afternoon and then won't sleep at night. It is 11:05 and dh is driving him around the neighbourhood after walking him around the neighbourhood and then after I nursed him for an hour and a half. I seriously can not nurse him any longer. I guess I could have just held him in my arms and let him cry to sleep, but maybe the car will soothe him to sleep. ITs my own fault for bringing him to a wedding shower and staying out until 11 on Sat. night.

We are going to have a hellish 3 months for sleep, because Andrew and I are going on a youth retreat this weekend, and I have to chaperone, so there's no way I can sneak away for an hour and a half between 7:30 and 9 to put him to sleep, so he'll just have to go to sleep late. Then in 2 weeks we're at camp for a week, and if I put him down on time I miss campfire, where the kids perform the dramas that I helped them put together, then they get all upset that I wasn't there to see them. Last year I just wasn't there, because Andrew was only 10 months, but this time I'll probably just let him stay up again. Then two weeks after that we're going on holidays for a month, so fat chance we're going to get home from all our visits, etc, by 8 to get him to sleep every night. He's just either going to become more flexible or get really cranky.

Plus, he's so busy that he's not asking to nurse a lot during the day, but then first thing int he morning, at naps and at night time he wants to have these 1 - 2 hr nursing sessions, which kill me because my nipples are sore and I have no milk and I'm dehydrated and end up having to pee half way through. I think I might just have to wean him and suffer the consequences for a while, because this is getting ridiculous. Any thoughts or suggestions?

Mama bear -- you IL's have amazing property. How beautiful. You look better than you think you do, and your little guy is definitely looking like a boy now. What fantastic hair!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Chrisitine - i forgot to say the pix were great. beautiful property and I love the bears!! Vytas has some serious chubby cheeks - Too cute!

Jilly - you could change his bedtime to later - if he'll sleep later.

I'm at work, gotta run!

Ashley = how's the castor oil working? Have some more sex


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm sorry, I just gotta say - becca, are you a horndog or what?!!!









OK, it's 11:30 AM and we gotta finally get dressed?!!

xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
I'm sorry, I just gotta say - becca, are you a horndog or what?!!!









OK, it's 11:30 AM and we gotta finally get dressed?!!

xo j

Well, I kinda was at the end of my pregnancy. But I just really have faith in the power of prostaglandins, ocytocin and nipple stim - all of which are related to sex (well, all of which CAN be related to sex, depending on your personal mojo). I feel like every story I hear from friends about going into labor is preceded by sex - and for me I literally tried almost EVERYTHING (like you, I totally felt that the baby would come when ready and saw no reason to get antsy, but when the threat of induction got more present, I got more active. And then when I was basically backed into a corner and my induction was schedules, I really got serious. I was born 2 weeks "late", Robin was born 2 weeks "late" - why can't anyone accept that there isn't a universal gestation period for humans!!!???). But I went into labor at midnight - the night before I was to be induced and I think the sex did the deed for me (haha). Of course, maybe it wsa the enema too (I shudder to remember it, but hey, can't deny the results. And at that point, I would have tried ANYTHING).

Jilly - the decision to wean is definitely personal, but it does sound like you could stand to re-work your bedtime routine and maybe separate nursing from going to sleep. And a 1-2 hour nursing session with a squirmy toddler would make me pull my hair out, so I totally understand that. Would setting limits make you feel better about continuing nursing? How would he react if you nursed him in the morning for a max of 30-45 minutes and then switched gears - like going outside to play or something fun ?

Anna and Meg - I LOVE the state fair here too. I love watching the school kids show their steers and goats and whatnot. Plus the quilting exhibitions are fantastic. And the 4-H cookoffs - we've hit an omlette cookoff and an ice-cream churning in the past few years. In Georgia they have awesome onion ring stands - a big bowl with only 5 giant Vidalia onion rings (I dont' know if you guys have vidalia onions up there - they are super sweet onions from South Georgia and are fantastic). And DH will eat anything that comes fried and on a stick. He's actually developed a plan for his own perfect fair food - a cheese-stuffed, bacon-wrapped, deep-fried hot dog on a stick - he just needs the capital to get his concession stand together... Ours is in October.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Castor oil update: I took it at about 8am this morning and a second dose an hour later. For three hours nothing happened. Then, holy diahrrea, Batman. Yes, ouch ouch ouch on the tooshie at this point. I mean, I could explain what it's like but I'll spare you the TMI. BUT, I also went and got acupuncture at 2:30 today and I've been having light contractions since about noon. Went for a long walk, had two naps today, and the past couple hours the contrax have been about 8 minutes apart. But you know, really not painful. A little crampy and uncomfortable, but I'm just paranoid they're going to fizzle out when it gets to be bedtime. They are the most regular ones I've had so far, but I'm so worried about being disappointed that I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much... I'm cleaning and stuff like crazy. Oh, and planning sex in about an hour. Oh gosh, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Ashley - this sounds very promising. Like, even if this doesn't all come together tonight, you won't make it to Monday. Sounds like big fun in the tooshie dept.







: Hopefully the sex will seal the deal - unless i'm just being a horndog







: But even if it were to fizzle out, this is major progress and nothing to be disappointed about! Go Augs!!
Oh - and I think the volcano thing is totally portentious and Anna Augustine is totally perfect.

So....I think I'm moving to shanghai. Am I totally crazy? It's not too late to say no - we haven't said yes yet. But we got the job offer. It's a 20K raise for DH - that's hard to say no to - PLUS living expenses for China, so we could afford to keep our house here and get an nice apartment there (I demand a 2 bedroom). really, the only things that make me hesitate are family. Both our folks are going to flip. They are going to be so upset at us moving Robin so far away - and Robin loves them, so the thought of moving her away makes me sad too. But we will know people there, and she will love them too....And we would have to come back every 6 months (travel paid byt he company) for insurance purposes. It also makes me sad to abandon my SIL with our crazy IL's and her newborn and PPD. But what an amazing experience for all of us. Plus, I would be given the opportunity to teach conversational English in the evenings.

(I've been online looking at international school programs for 2 year olds and found a great half-day British program...)


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm rooting for you, Ashley!!! Been stalking this thread, but haven't posted, work is crazy...

Sangria party was good, drank too much







:

Talked to my brother, my SIL's due date was Monday, doctors want to induce in a week







I copied and pasted Becca's natural 'get things movin' post and emailed it to them.

Becca- I vote GO, GO, GO! What an awesome opportunity! It would rock if Robin could learn a Chinese dialect or two!


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Go Becca! What a wonderful, wonderful opportunity; you will never be sorry. I would love to do something like that with Lucy while she is still little.

Go Ashley!! I too love Anna's name ... can't wait to hear that you had a 2 hour labor & successful VBAC, OR that it turned out differently but in a way you feel good about & that Anna is here & doing great.










Love,

Lisa


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Jen, I thought you articulated your feelings surrounding pressure to give birth very, very well. I can't imagine, but I think that's exactly how I would feel.







I just want you to know, I do not take my easy last labor for granted. If you really, really think about it, it is so silly to try to 'make' a baby be born. However, occasionally there are problems and in our society we're not very comfortable with risk... but no mama should feel so threatened by other people 'who know best'.

Becca; GO! Do it and no, you aren't crazy. Take the opportunities life gives you!!







And stop talking about those onion rings- I'm going to have to run up to the DQ!!!

Jilly; I think Becca might be onto something. Cecilia uses nursing to relax sometimes and when I notice that she wants to be on and off a bunch around bed time, the next night I'll try nursing her in the chair downstairs and then going up to bed to lay down. I will also tell her 'milk's all gone...' and she has been frustrated by that, but does seem to get it. I also think you should try the 'summer bedtime'. I had to give up on my 7-8 pm routine (which I LOVED) because everyone is just too active in the summer. Funny thing is, Cecilia adapted just fine. She's up now until about 9-10 pm and I can tell it's okay because she'll play happily until about 9:15 or so. Last night she was outside naked dunking herself with water from her pool until about 9:30 pm. Just in case you think you need to call CPS- I DID put bug dope on her!! Sometimes she needs to relax, but isn't ready to sleep, so we'll bath and then read for awhile or start an inside project. The rule with toddlers; if you find something that works, get prepared for it to change!!









Hey, here's my big success. Cecilia is still in our bed BUT she's putting herself to sleep for nap and bedtime. We still cuddle and hang out for awhile but then I tell her the old 'back in a minute...' and she says it back to me, waves bye-bye and then lays there playing with her nuks. Even though I really did CIO in arms to night wean, I am thrilled that my child is comfortable falling asleep on her own and I never had to shut her in a room screaming until she fell asleep.

AND I figured out how to come to consensus with Greg. He doesn't want to read about circ b/c he knows he WOULD feel bad, so his latest tactic, while still refusing to agree with me on the subject was to say 'we'll wait till the baby's born.' He's just hoping to avoid the discussion all together (have you heard about those passive aggressive midwesterners







: ?!). Then it dawned on me.... ultrasound! I told him that I really thought we did need to discuss the issue and that I'd have an ultrasound to sex the baby at my next appointment- no other reason but to see what the baby was. He LOVES the surprise of discovering the sex when the baby is born and he was super upset that I would 'cheat'. So he finally was willing to articulate that even though everyone else in his family is, that they all have strong pro opinions on the issue, that he would not do that to our children. Yes! Just what I wanted to hear.







:


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Ashley I hope things are going well for you!

Becca I would take that opportunity in a heartbeat!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm excited that we haven't heard from Ashley in a while....hoping it's good news!!

Meg - that sounds like a nice bedtime routine. RObin's used to be similar - but now she's back to fighting sleep. I JUST got her down - at 9:45. Grrr

So, a cute Robinism: she says "doo-nin" instead of doing - and she loves to ask what people and things are doing. So all day it's "S'daddy doo-nin? S'Barbara doo-nin? S'bird doo-nin?" I love it - she also prounounces going "go-nin" as in, "where Mama go-nin?" Today she found a peacock feather at MIL's house and kept "tickling" me with it - including discovering she could reach me with it from her carseat in the back seat. "Look at my Feader!" (think Federline)

alright, now we're bumped - I'm going to go learn about China!


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Good morning!









How are you feeling, Ashley?


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Oooo....I am getting excited to hear some news!!! Sending you lots of







Ashley!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I am getting excited as well! I hope we get some good news from Ashley soon.

All four of David's eye teeth are finally in! Hallelujah! Only four more teeth to go. Also a milestone for David. He has been sleeping through the night since June 3rd!!! Watch I will jinx myself now.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hjohnson*
I am getting excited as well! I hope we get some good news from Ashley soon.










:


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone -- well, it's kind of good news. I am definitely in labor, but it's just taking a while. Last night we almost left for the hospital because I was having contrax that were painful, 30-40 seconds long and sometimes coming every 3 minutes. That happened after I got my membranes sweeped by the midwife. Before she sweeped them she said that she might want to put a Foley catheter in to dialate me a little more, because on Monday I was only 1cm or so. But when she checked me yesterday I was over 3cm and fully effaced. She said the Foley would just fall out if she tried to put it in. So those contrax from the castor oil must have really done something. After last night's contractions I wonder how dialated I am now. At about 8 the contractions last night slowed down to every 10-15 minutes, so I slept until about 2am, then they started up again and I couldn't sleep... Thor woke up at 5:30am so I haven't slept much, but the contractions are really not that strong this morning. I hope they pick up again soon.

So at least there is progress, and it seems that early labor is just taking me an extremely loooooong time. I don't know if she'll be born today but we are going to go into the hospital tomorrow at 7am, but I feel better about it because I know the process is already started. My midwife said if they did break my water she would expect me to go very quickly from there, and said she thought a repeat cesarean would be a very, very unlikely thing. Also the midwife on call tomorrow is my favorite.

So I will try to update you all tomorrow or Sunday!

Becca -- China sounds awesome, I am jealous!!!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

double post, grr!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

go Anna go! go Anna go!

Thinking of you! Blessings Ashley! Patience! Rest!









We took the 'tain' (train, aka light rail) to the library this morning and had a good time except that T TOOK OFF RUNNING TOWARD THE STREET! You know, I'm not a 'no' mom, I don't say 'no' a whole lot, but when he's off and running he just doesn't stop! It's like he doesn't even hear me yelling his name, no, and stop! This makes me crazy!!!!







:

Becca: wow, China. What an experience! That raise would definitely tip the scales for me!

xo and a bussi kop (head bump) from T,


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Sending labor vibes your way Ashley!

Jen, David likes to run full boar towards the street. I swear the kid has cotton in his ears. I am constantly chasing him.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Our house is the second on our street - and the intersecting street is in the neighborhood but heavily trafficked. Robin walks down the driveway and into the street, turns around to make sure I'm looking, then runs toward the big street, laughing as I chase her, yelling in my firmest voice that she STOP RIGHT NOW. It's not a cotton in the ears thing - it's a wow, this is fun to see mama run after me and get mad. She also only does it when We've just gotten back from work, so I'm running after her in dress shoes.

Go Ahsley!! C'mon Anna!! That's all good news, and I hope things pick up speed for you soon!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

C'mon little Anna!!! Woo-hoo!!!









Becca - I am so excited to hear all about your adventures to China - wow!

V's latest thing is hiding, and he's very good at it...gives me a heart attack sometimes...Oh - and he LOVES running away. I swear this kid loves danger. If you put him in a child-safe room he will still find something dangerous!!!


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Mamas!

Having a lovely day here in wisconsin... it's hot and sticky but we just got back from the pool. We are celebrating Father's Day early because there's so much going on sunday and Jerome had today off entirely. So, i got him a new cd and we went to the pool and went swimming. It's been a good day.

Ashley~ so glad to hear things are progressing... hang in there and know we are all rooting for you.

Becca~ What an awesome opportunity! I'm so excited for you. Don't let feelings of responsibility and concern about your SIL hold you back. It's your life! If this feels right, go for it! I hope you'll stay as active online as you are now.... you would be greatly missed if you dissapeared on us.

Mama Bear ~ the new property looks AMAZING! Vytas is such a cutie!!!

A couple Mielle quotes to end with..

When Jerome tried on the robe my father had sewn for him Mielle's admiring comment was "Cute outfit, Papa!"

She regularily says "Won't that be fun?" when asking to do something like go outside or watch a movie... the other day she asked for some banana and followed it with "Won't that be healthy?" She tilts her head to the side and ends the question with a high pitch while smiling a silly little pleading kind of smile... it's too cute!

Oh, and she started singing to herself "Twinkle, twinkle little star" mostly she does it when sitting in her carseat... We'll be talking away and faintly we hear this sweet little tiny voice piping up from the back of the car "Like a diamond, in the sky". If we sing with her she usually clams up, so we just go silent and listen... she skips the "up above the world so high", and repeats "how I wonder what you are" over and over.... so sweet.

Gotta share the computer, Jerome wants a turn!

Love to all


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

What an amazing little girl, Anna! R is finally using 2 word sentences...of course her big sis talks enough for both of them...

Running away - R never runs away, she's just always one step behind her sister. I can't ever let them down in a store at the same time or chaos ensues.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
Kristin, if you were here in front of me, I'd hug you.







thanks for saying what you did. This is political, but also a personal comment for me, and pretty much just an observation: I cannot believe that the president considers this the most pressing issue "of our times" (getting federal marriage amendment passed) - among other things, it's not like most of us are getting any rights granted to us now anyway.









Thanks for the hug Jen (three pages later)! The personal is political, and it is personal to me too. I don't want my country to be about creating hate and lately, that seems to be all "we" are doing. But I guess this is probably not the page for this discussion!

Go Augs! Maybe Ashley is holding Anna as I type!

Becca ~ China sounds so cool! What an incredible opportunity. I don't know if I could do it!! But it sounds like it would suit you and Clint fine and Robin would end up with lots of great experiences. The teaching part would be fun too. My good friend taught English as a Second Language in Mexico and loved it and had a blast.

Zeke has been so incredibly difficult to manage lately. I really was thinking it was becasue some kind of speech explosion was right around the corner. I also thought he was teething. Well, it turns out he has a severe double ear infection! Last night, he very quickly developed a fever and was writhing in pain. I have never seen a child in that much pain over an ear infection! I finally had to give him motrin, even though I like to let the fever do it's work. The pain was just too much. I also gave him some homeopathic rememdies and garlic oil in his ears. Today he has been much better. Hopefully we can avoid antibiotics. The twist to the story is that we leave for Florida on Wednesday. I need his ears better by then!

Owen had his preschool graduation last night. It was so cute. He goes to an intergenerational program that takes place at a nursing home, but it is through our local YMCA. I can't tell you how impressed I have been with the whole program! HIs teacher is an amazing woman, totally generous of spirit and a calming presence for the kids. The program is really designed with the kids in mind and theya re put first. The graduation was a reflection of that. Very cute songs (one in french, as they did french lessons for the last two years), very little adult speaking, handing out diplomas, and at the end, all the kids from all the preschool classes at the Y sang the YMCA by the village people, complete with hand movements. It was too funny! Owen had a great time. I wish we could have his teacher come to kindergarten with us!

Gotta go, Zeke is crying.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

:

I feel like dads must have felt before they were allowed into the delivery room









We picked close to 15 lbs of strawberries this morning







and I have been making and canning strawberry jam since we got home. I still have about 8 pints left. Oops, there went the timer... xo j


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Jen!
You guys all right there in thunderstorm central? How bout you Meg? I saw footage on TV of the water and damage... hope you all are well.

Today I brought a bunch of stuff over to a local arts / crafts shop to sell by consignment... hoping to turn some profit. I had to go buy some stuff to finish up some projects, it kills me to go spend money in hopes of making some money!! I brought them all the shoes I have made right now, a bunch of beaded earings and all the leftover Tie Dyed onesies from last summers tie dye craze.... now I just have to wait and see if anything sells!!!

It was inspiring to get all the stuff out and looking marketable. Maybe I'll get off my rear end and do some more stuff soon. The tie dye was especially calling my name....

Jen, if you want to come visit some time soon, bring some white onsies or t-shirts... we'll plan a tie dye event!

Jerome has been talking about having a "messy party" (like in Mothering mag a few months ago). I seem to recall lots of flour and other messy kid fun being central. With toddlers we'd have to be cautious about paint and stuff... but cardboard boxes and ....oh I can't remember what all right now. I've got the issue at home somewhere. Water would be a MUST! Especially in this kind of heat! But the farm would be a good location for a Messy Party.

Well, I should get going, I'm just rambling!

P.S. Ashley we're all thinking of you... hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Kristen - Hope the ear infection is getting better. I've heard that ear candling is helpful at clearing htem out quickly - but Robin would never lay down and let me put a burning cone in her ear







. Your preschool sounds fantastic! I'm jealous that we don't have a similar program here - the intergenerational aspect sounds really cool.

Jen - we went a few weeks ago to a strawberry field and picked tons of berries. I intended to make jam, but didn't. I made a pie, then we just ate the rest as fresh berries. RObin loves them. But the blueberries and blackberries are getting ripe now, and the figs are right behind them. I've been saddled with the fig preserve making for a few years, and I would really like to put up blackberry preserves or jam - but Clint begs for either cobbler or ice cream sauce from the blackberries. They are his favorite.

Anna - i hope your stuff sells quickly. It's great that you have a local market that will sell on consignment. You could also offer your onesies on Ebay - shoes too! My IRL friend has taken to making iron-ons from photographs (the kind you can print out on a color printer) and ironing them on to onesies and t-shirts. She gives them as baby shower gifts/birthday gifts and is thinking about seeling them online. She gave Robin really cute ones - and made a little iron on of RObin's face and put it on the back of each of them, like a designer label. She downloads nature pictures for them

Also, don't worry about me going missing - we'll have internet access in China, and I'll have very few friends, so you won't be rid of me soon! I was looking at flights today and noticed it's common for them to have a layover in the Cities...

I think a Messy Party sounds like big fun. We've decided we'll definitely have a b'day party for Robin before we leave if we do go - a joint party with her cousin Witt again. SIL and I will have to figure out a theme, but I'm thinking a water party. My cousins did one. They bought a really fancy inflatable toddler pool - with a slide, sprinkler, toys and little games. It was pretty cheap - about $35, and the kids loooved it and it seemed really special. So we might look for something similar. We have a good house for entertaining outside - lots of porches, so I think it would work.

We told my folks tonight that we are planning to take this job and make the move to Shanghai. My mom is sooo upset. I think her exact words were "so you are planning to take that baby away from me?" She's not concerned about missing me or any such silliness - she's worried she won't be able to get her hands on Robin enough. And I worry about it too - it's the only thing I'm worried about at this point. Robin is lucky to have a large family fairly close by - she see's MIL several times a week (like 4-5 times a week) and loves her. She Loves SIL/BIL and their 3 kids, and of course she loves nana and pops even though they are further away. I know we will keep those connections for her - lots of emailing and calling and regular travels (we'll be required to return every 6 months and it'll be paid for by the company) and lots of pictures. But it's definitely hard for her to be separated from RObin, and it's sad for us to .


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Went to the zoo in Columbus with the girls and dp - was a nice day.

Becca- I can imagine it'd be pretty dificult breaking the news.








:


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

anyone else's kid been shrieky and feisty lately? Mine is driving me up a wall. Luckily Jo has today off and took him to the park.








:


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

OMG - Shrieky and feisty is the PERFECT description! R has been a little maniac lately - constantly shrieking at the top of her lungs and being a feisty little thing to boot. It's good to hear of others going through the same thing!

Just talked to my brother - my SIL is one week past her due date and her doctors are inducing her at 6am tomorrow. I really wish I could give their doc a piece of my mind right now...

Dp leaves Wed. for 3 weeks. Anyone want to fly to Ohio and help me out while he's gone?


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, we are very screamy around here lately. Everything has to happen NOW, or we are assaulted with (for eg) "cinnman toast! cinnman toast! WANT CINNMAN TOAST!" as I say "yes, the toast is in the toaster. Just wait. Look, there is it toasting, do you see? Okay, its coming!" Andrew's favorite words (especially this weekend at the youth retreat I was chaperoning, but in general) has become in whiny voice, "mommy!mommy!MOMMY!", and I'm afraid I have taken to snapping "Stop fussing already!", which doesn't really help.







. We also have not been sleeping at all, but that might have something to do with the zillions of mosquitos bites we've had in the last week. The mosquitos are SO BAD, even in the city right now. Sigh.

Well, I should go and drag Andrew outside while its still not raining. We have had a major streak of rainy weather lately, and we are having a sunny break this morning.

Becca, I know its hard on your family, but they'll get used to the idea of you guys moving. My sis lived in New Guinea for 8 years, and they only came back ever 3 - 4 years, and they are still part of the family. China sounds amazing, and its not forever.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

We need some prayers over here.

We just found out this morning that my dh's grandfather is in the hospital in ICU and is not responsive. He's breathing on his own. The details are vague, but he lives with dh's father (his son) in S Florida. Last night, dh's father heard a noise and thought it was the neighbors, but went to check on his dad and found him on the floor in his room. He wasn't responding, so dh's father called 911 and they rushed him to the hospital. He's been running a high fever and had 103 when arrived at the hospital last night. They ran cat scans to check for a stroke, but it didn't show anything and as of this morning, he's still not responding to anything. So we still don't know what happened.
Dh's grandfather has been battling cancer for years, so he's been slowly getting worse and having other issues due to a compromised immune system. We've known for a while that's he's not been doing well, but its still a surprise.
Dh and his father are very close, so he needs him there b/c he doesn't have anyone else (he's divorced). My dh is gonna fly down there either tonight or tomorrow morning. And we might follow in a few days, depending on what happens. Please keep us and dh's family in your prayers/thoughts. Thank you


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

:









Yep, another fiesty and shreiky here. Only add hitty and bitey also. She seems to be engaging in the hitting and biting as part of the sassi/fiestiness. She doesn't do it hard, and warns me that it's comin g: "I hit barbara! I bite mama's finger!" then tries to do so. She wants to do EVERYTHING "myself" and if she can't or if I have to help her, whoa is me the meltdown cometh. But she's fairly easily re-directed/distracted. All too often it involves a bribe of some sort that she can't have until she calms down and apologizes for her behavior. (how awful that she picked this up so quickly and now if she sees something she really wants she says "sorry mama! Sorry!" - I'm trying to separate the behavior from a tangible reward). But my new strategy when she starts hitting or biting is to pull her aside immediately and talk to her about her behavior, get her to apologize to her victim and make sure they are okay. If she does it again, she has to leave the area or situation. It's like the worst punishment ever, having to leave.

I know a lot of this is just regular almost-2 stuff - but I think she's also going through a growth spurt or something b/c she seems to need food (and sleep, although she'd disagree) more than before.

We had our photos taken this morning for our passports. Mine doesn't expire until april, but it seems like a pain to renew it from abroad. Plus, the picture is so horrible and depressing. When I showed it to Clint before our honeymoon, he first didn't recognize that it was me (yes, that bad), then couldn't stop giggling. Every time we had to pull it out en route, the giggling again. Robin's little picture is so cute - she's wearing the little dress from FF and was so flirty with the phot guy at Kinko's

Jilly - are the mosquitos huge in canada? They are mad and crazy here - plus fleas. Something about the woods around our house - like we invaded a flea habitat. Yuck.

Sarah - Zoo sounds like big fun! I can't wait to take Robin again. I really want to take her to the Georgia Aquarium before we go. Sucks about your SIL







: - but I hope all goes well for her. I wish I could come up and give you a hand!

We picked blackberries yesterday. My arms are all scratched up, but we got a pretty good batch. MIL and I made blackberry cobbler and a fig and blackberry clafouti for Father's Day lunch. Robin ate her weight in berries. She would ask to hold the bag for daddy, then would eat as many as she could. We figured this out and got her to help in other ways. But then MIL came out to help pick and fell for Robin's tricks. There was a snake under one bush - one of the best bushfuls. We just waited a minute, and he crawled away.

ETA: Hugs Christine. Your family is in my thoughts. Safe travels to your DH.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Christine ~ So sorry about DH's grandfather. How scary it must be for you all to not know what is wrong! My thoughts are with you. . .

Jen ~ Can I send Zeke to the park with Jo and Tristan? He is such a crab! I am really feeling at the end of my rope. Jilly -- what you are saying to Andrew sounds downright sweet in comparision to what I have been saying to my children. Owen is now sick with the virus Zeke has, and I have it as well, and Zoey's sole purpose in life today is to annoy every one who crosses her path! I now uderstand why my parents threatened to sell us to the gypsies! Lonny had to go to work today, and I am so needing a break, but I don't dare expose friends or family to our lovely illness. We are supposed to be leaving for Florida on Wednesday, but we are going to have to cancel the trip if we don't get better.

On a lighter note, my good friends had their son Jack today. All is well and he is nursing like a champ. I am hoping we get to visit them before we leave for Florida.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Still







and looking forward to hearing of Anna's safe arrival!

Kristen - sending you healthy vibes! Have you tried Hylands C-Plus tablets? They have helped Robin's cold symptoms improve dramatically!

Well, DH just walked in and has stuff to tell me about. He told his work today about the offer for China and told them he would stay if they paid him a certain salary that we knew they wouldn't match (it's basically a %50 raise, unheard of for someone in his position at a major corporation). He just said that his boss is scrambling to find the money. Which may mean no shanghai after all - just a significant quality of life improvement!


----------



## AlishasMommy (Jun 11, 2006)

I am new to this site and just wanted to introduce myself. I am Jen and my DD Alisha was born on Sept 18. I can't belive she is 21 months old. She is very hyper and is on the go from 7am-8pm with a 2hr nap in between.
We are currently "pooped" trained but not pee. No poopy diapers in over a month. She just goes on the potty all by herself ! Pee is a whole other story ...


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Welcome, Jen! Glad to 'meet' you!

O.k., guys, I haven't stalked a thread like I've stalked this one in a long time! All my spare thoughts have been floating over to Ashley lately!

Becca - it really says something that Clint's boss is scrambling to find the $ - he must really be a great employee.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Almamiel*
O.k., guys, I haven't stalked a thread like I've stalked this one in a long time! All my spare thoughts have been floating over to Ashley lately!

You are NOT alone, sister! I'm right with you!

Who's due next? Anna and Kristen? Hard to keep up with all these knocked-up mamas!

Welcome Jen!! Give us the dish - how'd you poop train so effectively? I'm Becca - My DD is Robin (9.1.04) and she is a wild woman too. Very fun-loving, book-obsessed, and crazy. We were doing GREAT with the potty training in March - but she's over it.







:


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Holy cow! *I'm* Jen, and my son was born september 18!! nicetameetcha









oooh, jilly, cinnman toast. That sounds good.

Becca, I'm excited to hear what comes of the whole situation with Clint's job. Hey, are you ever going to tell us the fire ant story (how all the fire ants got in the shallow water)?

Kristin you can totally send Zeke to the park with T and Jo. There's room for two in the Burley







They came back very cheery and happy but hungry, although jo was creeped out by the stay-at-home-mom clique that was there. she said they 'looked at her funny'.

Ice cream tip of the month: Ben and Jerry's Black and Tan. Cream stout ice cream swirled with chocolate ice cream. Whoda thunk that beer ice cream would taste good?

xoxo j

ps: c'mooooooooooooooooon Anna! Wow, maybe Ashley's pushing *right this very second*!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yo Becca*
t? Anna and Kristen? Hard to keep up with all these knocked-up mamas!

Don't forget Liz. Speaking of... Liz? Are you offline because you're on bedrest?







j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
Becca, I'm excited to hear what comes of the whole situation with Clint's job. Hey, are you ever going to tell us the fire ant story (how all the fire ants got in the shallow water)?
...... jo was creeped out by the stay-at-home-mom clique that was there. she said they 'looked at her funny'.

Jo must go to the same park I go to...

The fire ant story, I remember now. Clint and his brothers had spent the whole day in the water with all the little kids at the family picnic the day before (there's a huge 7-13 year old contingent, which are perfect playmates for them), So the next day they got busy doing their important water work. These three, plus their dad, spend HOURS making damns inthe creek at GFIL's farm and building bridges and changing the water flow for various reasons - now they have a backhoe, but it used to be all by hand. They have a boy-ish obsession with coming up with water projects. So at the lake they were creating some sort of fish attractor - a pile of random rocks and crap to create a fish-friendly habitat. It involved moving heavy stuff underwater. CLint found some perfect piece of crap in the woods to contribute to the contraption - but when he brought it into the water, millions of fire ants swam out, literally making the area around the shore unfit for humans. We had to throw the toddlers on floats and take them out deeper, then use a rake and the boat's trolling motor to "sweep" the ants out of the way. Fortunately, the baby bream eat fire ants so we just had to get the ants closer to the fish and they took care of the rest. Clint felt really bad about it - but the kid loved our little flotilla, and there are great cypress trees off the end of the dock, so we had a nice shady spot to float in.

Oh yeah - i think Liz is next up. Hope you're doing well, mama!

And stacy - how's the adjustment to having 2? How is Alex handling it?

ETA: is the black and tan better than Oatmeal cookie? that's cinnman ice cream with bits of oatmeal cookie and dark chocolate chips. Mmmm. It's the only non-lowfat froyo B&J I allow myself...rarely. hey, maybe Andrew would like it Jilly!


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi everybody!

Lucy (also 9/18 like Alisha & Tristan) is sleeping sweetly in the next room at the early (for her) hour of 9:00 p.m., so this is one of my rare posts at a civilized hour (i.e., not at 3:00 a.m.). Fell asleep on the dog walk on this lovely cool June evening, after saying "happy to see you, Mommy," and patting my arm. (That's what I say when I pick her up from the babysitter everyday ... "I'm happy to see you, Lucy.")

Yes, I too have been reading this thread a lot more often than I post, just to find out about this Annababy.

Before I forget, Lucy watched Lady and the Tramp on Saturday -- anyone else? I tried to explain the story as we watched. Tonight over dinner it was just a big long discussion of the movie. "Rat ... baby! Chew ... forehead. [Ew!] Lady ... bark! Better. Not Lady's fault. Rat's fault. Naughty cats' fault ... fish! Lady ... pound ... sad."

Christine, hope your DP's grandpa rallied. I suppose you may not see this for a few days if you went down there too, but I am thinking of you & your family.

Becca -- just the idea of a little passport photo of Robin makes me grin. I ADORE the idea of getting a passport for these little humans (well, I actually don't like the whole idea of passports and what they signify -- as a woman I met at a conference in Los Angeles in April said: capital moves freely across borders, why can't people? but if there are going to be passports, little kids getting them is just pretty darn cute). You must have such mixed feelings about the possibility of the company making Clint that kind of offer. On the one hand, how flattering, how nice to be wanted, and how nice to be more comfortable. On the other hand, having worked yourself up to the point of embracing the idea of China and getting so excited at all it would entail, it must be giving you whiplash to now be contemplating staying. Well, keep us posted ...

Jen (of Tristan & Jo): whoa, the Black & Tan sounds amazing!! This is going to wreak havoc with my Atkins plans. (I love Atkins. Had done it just before getting pregnant with Lucy, so I started out 10 lbs below my normal weight, which was just great for staying in my regular clothes longer. Plus I felt really great while on it. I got all cocky about how much weight I lost post-partum just with nursing -- I could eat a pint of ice cream a day (and did) and still dropped the weight like a rock. Well, when I stopped pumping at work at 12 months, that all changed, let me tell you. So ... Atkins.)

Jen & Jilly: funny about cinnamon toast. I thought about how Lucy would love it. Then I thought -- wow, seems not so good for you, toast with sugar all over it. What a weird thing to eat. Then I reflected on how I probably ate cinnamon toast daily for two years as a kid, and it all worked out. I have to say, I think my parents (who did a fabulous job & who I just about cannot bring myself to second guess) fed us some not so wonderful things ... especially the classic fish sticks & tater tots dinner (bring back memories?). And yet I learned about healthy foods, was never hungry, was quite healthy ... so I'm gonna give the kid some cinnamon toast. That will be fun. And she has the two of you to thank!

Jen (of Alisha) -- welcome!!

xxoo

Lisa


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh, that Black and Tan ice cream sounds so good!

Christine, hugs to you. I know I'm all emotional b/c I'm pg, but it made me tear up to think about your dh having to live without his role model. I'm never going to be willing to let go of my folks! I'll love them even when they are crabby and horrible.

Celia is a monster child as well.... and I am glad I'm not the only mommy who says 'STOP whining- just USE YOUR WORDS!' I don't know how her whining got to be such a bad habit, but I hate it.

We're doing okay on the potty learning; Greg is appalled that I am teaching Cecilia to just squat outside, but I say, hey, it's a useful skill that has served me well.... and I'm not running the kid inside to use the pot when she's naked outside. Here's a gross but funny one: yesterday she peed at the top of her slide and then slid down it and went FAST--- flying across the lawn. Funny to me, not to her!! She does poop on the potty and tends to hold her pee in until she has a diaper put on, but we're doing better.

Welcome new Jen!!

Don't worry Jo, the mainstream mommies look at me funny; I guess because I thought it was cool my kid could race UP the slide. And for my part, they totally freaked me out with their lunchables-megastrollers-sippycups-sunscreened-cellphoned selves. What happened to unstructured childhood- good grief.

And we've backslid on the weaning. I do not see that ending soon. I'm trying to be ambivilent about it. It's really about all I can do. That or torture my child by ignoring her need.


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey all!

Welcome to new Jen and Alisha, looking forward to hearing more from you guys!

Outdoor naked potty story to top Megs... recently Mielle pooped for the first time not in a diaper.... she choose to squat over a pile of peoney petals that I had made while pruning up the spent blossoms on our many peonies bushes. She dropped down and took a dump and when she stood up there were a bunch of petals stuck in her butt crack! When I started laughing about it she said "Flower wipey on my poh poh!" (butt) It was so silly!

Lisa I just loved your recent post. It's so nice to hear from you, you have such insight and are so thoughtful. Your logic regarding cinnamon toast, reminds me of my thoughts about cake and ice cream. Although lately i've been sneaking sugary snacks so Mielle isn't eating junk food everyday... like I am!

Becca What an emotional rollercoaster! I don't envy you the decision making. Personally I'm a little to family dependent to make such a drastic move. I lived in Montana for a few years and was SOOOOO homesick for all my family back here in Wisconsin. I'm extremely attached to "The Farm" and missed it like a person or something, a person i couldn't even talk to on the phone.

Feisty and shreiky... yes, and yes! Admonishing my child to "Quit whining!" umm.. yeah. It seems to be getting a little better, but maybe i'm just getting used to it!
Lately she's been going through a fearful stage as well, loud noises, cars driving by, sirens in the distance, people she doesn't know... it's all been sending her running to me to cling to my legs and sometimes cry big tears of fear. I hate seeing her reacting like that. I try not to react to much, just calmly tell her it's ok and that she is safe, without petting her and making a big deal about.
She's been acting afraid of our dog, which is just weird! He has spent a lot of time in the kennel outdoors lately, and then when he comes in he's really excited. I think she's worried he's gonna bump into her and knock her down. so, I've been trying to remember to bring in back in after breakfast and keep him with us, so he's calmer and she's used to his presence. Yesterday was lots better, but it's been annoying dealing with both of them doing the things that set each other off. Mielle tries to order him around, "sit! stay!, go away!, no!" which he totally ignores... it's like he doesn't even recognize the words as commands which he usually obeys... which makes her soooo mad. Last night I realized she was saying to him "No Draco doggee, go away, dumb ass!"!!!







yes, she was calling the dog "dumb ass!" I was so shocked, I tried to pretend that I didn't understand her and asked her what she was saying, i deliberately mispronounced it and looked confused. She just shook her head at me and corrected my pronounciation... "No mama... Draco, DUMB ASS!" It was so hard to keep a straight face! I went out of my way the rest of the night to call him, "silly goofball!" and say he was a "good dog." I'm not sure who has been calling him that, it might be me... I do get really irritated with him sometimes.. oops.

Baby related news... well lets see, i met a midwife today who does homebirth in my area, she runs a birthcenter in nearby town that was absolutely gorgeous. It is a historical home that used to be the maternity house for the area. The home is beautifully restored and has lovely gardens surrounding it. she seemed really cool and we hit it off well. The problem is that she charges WAY more than we can currently afford, although she seems open to negotiating a lower price for us. which I apppreciate, but feel weird about. no one likes accepting charity, or admitting to being dirt poor. But, we kinda are.
Anyway, i finally met with a midwife who does homebirth and have that as an option. I've been receiving my prenatal care with a team of midwives who deliver at a local hospital and while they have all been nice women, i just have not been really invested emotionally with the process... being pregnant for a second time, is just so different, I would have been frantic to not be decided about things, by this time. Although, I really have a long time to go, this baby isn't due till early Oct (although i'm hoping for a Sept baby!)

I've noticed lately that I'm feeling like i'm knocking on the door to 3rd tri. Noticing more and more of the annoying and uncomfortable things that go along with 3rd tri... swollen feet, sore tailbone, difficulty wiping my own butt, all sorts of clothes simply not fitting at all any more... hands and feet going numb at night... getting up to pee a couple times a night, dreaming about food, seatbelt being uncomfortable... things that are only gonna get worse! Oh and baby kicks that are uncomfortable instead of charming and sweet. Bye bye 2nd trimester... it's been nice. Hello 3rd trimester.... please be gentle!

Well my IL's are back from their walk with Mielle, i should go be social!

Love to all


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

This will be a fairly quick post -- sorry!

Anna is here. She is totally amazing -- more beautiful than anything I have ever seen.

Her birth, however, was... well... horrible. I don't know how else to say it. I'm having mixed feelings over it and don't doubt it will cause me grief in the coming months. i labored for 16 hard, excruciating hours, naturally. but in the end she was another c-section.

i will post more later.... two babes to nurse.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh, sweetie, take care of yourself and your babies. Birthing is a complicated and beautiful thing and tears are just as much a part of it as anything. You and your family are in my thoughts, Ashley. I know all the mamas in this group would wrap their arms around you if they could.

Welcome to this big, beautiful, crazy world, Anna!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Just delelted my entire post grrrrrrr!!!!!

Ashely - so good to hear from you! You sound totally in love







. You'll have to post pix so we can verify this great beauty - you may just be delerious from sleep deprivation.







: Just kidding! I'm sure she's amazing. How is Thor adjusting? You'll have to post her size and birthdate when you get the chance between tandeming. Congrats!!

I'm so sorry that youa re disappointed in your birthing experience.







I'm glad you were able to go into labor and labor so long naturally. I know you were worried they would shuttle you straight to a C, and it sounds like you fought like a warrior to have the birth you wanted. I know you are tremendously disappointed - Especially being in such a power-robbing position. you are in my thoughts and heart as you process that experience. Much love, mama.

Anna - Get thee to the pool for some weightless time. I had lots of numb fingers and carpal tunnel, plus swollen feet inthe third trimester. My midwives told me I NEEDED to spend an hour a day or more laying on my left side. Ah, how nice to be instructed to nap! Are you not able to have the same midwife as with Mielle? It is infuriating, the cost of homebirthing= all b/c insurance won't cover it. I was reading a homebirth story of a Danish woman. When they go into labor they either report to the hospital or call the hospital to order a homebirth. The hospital puts the gear in a taxi, which arrives at your house, and the midwife takes a taxi from her own house. 2 taxis arrive and deliver you a free homebirth (well, technically paid by taxes) Can you imagine?








On your Dumb ass dog. DN (that's dear neice, I'm making it up) used to say "stupid dog" - SIl thinks she got it from TV. SIL handled it seriously, not wanting "stupid" to be incorporated as an insult inher vocab. Robin, every time Barbara barks, says "Shut Barbara!" - as though we every use the word shut up in front of her. I say hush or shush. I don't know where she got it. She has been quite the drama queen lately around the dog. Barbara herds her, bumping into her with her side quarters lovingly. Little Robin gets bounced around, and in a fe seconds acts like she's been beaten. She's also started telling stories on the dog: Barbara bite me, Barbara scratch me, Barbara hit me. Very dramatic.

MIL and I went to the mall today with Robin and Martha (DN,age 3.5) and oh, if I had a big sack I would have put both girls in it. They were wild and crazy - Robin especially. Crazy wild child. Made me make a mental note that if we do travel to China I'll have to get a harness/leash for her. She wanted to run away - literally went from running around the clothes racks to running for the door and down the mall hall, without looking back one time! She also loves the escalator - but when she gets to the top, she turns around to go down again! She used to at least make the effort to hold my hand.

Lisa - the passport pic is super cute - a big "cheeeeeese". I'm doing a modified south beach-type plan at the moment. I had a similar experience - I was back down to my weight at my first prenatal appointment (which was actually about 10 pounds above my reg. weight - I had had a work-frenzied few months prior to getting pg and hadn't been able to run regularly), but then I gained back about 17 pounds - so now I'm 27 pounds away from my real pre=preg weight. Arg. I can't believe I let it get this far before getting proactive. I think PPD had a LOT to do with it. I just didn't take care of myself for a looong time - even after the PPD lifted, the behaviors of PPD stayed - I wasn't communicating well (offline at least







), eating right, working out, treating myself well.

Meg - DN was a big outside pooper and pee-er. She'll still do it given half a chance - but with 2 other toddlers running around, DD and DNEP (dear nephew), pooping onthe ground is a bad idea. We have a big family picnic for the 4th of July, whichinvolved Dn and Robin getting naked and wading in the pond. SIL got pretty toasted to handle IL stress (first time drinking after weaning) as did BIL, so they totally encouraged her, when she had to poop, to just go ahead and do so onthe grass - right in the middle of a big crowd of people eating, many of whom do not think seeing a 3 year old grunting and pushing out a big poop is appropriate lunch entertainment







. It was hilarious - SIL was so embarassed when she sobered up. Even funnier was FIL getting the shovel and pooperscooping it out of the grass.

But my favorite story was when MIl was watching SIL's kids and Martha had gone outside to the patio. She started screaming for MIl, who ran outside to see Martha lecturing the dog, "No Lightening! That's Maffa's poop!!" as the dog scarfed up the poop.uke

Now that it's 5000 degrees at our house, the "I'll be right back" promise is no longer needed - I think Robin is so glad to be on the cool bed and out of my hot arms, she's glad to see me go.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

OK -- I have a few more minutes. Thanks for all the thoughts and hugs. It really is so nice to hear and I get tears in my eyes...

She was born 6/18 at 2:32 pm and she was 7 lbs 12 oz, much smaller than I imagined. I had my water broken at 9pm the night before. I was 4cm dialated and basically started contracting right away. I labored to 8 cm by about 5am and did quite well... vocalized through contrax, had great help from Tony and my midwife and nurses. Went in the tub, etc. At 8cm I started having horrible back pain with each contraction. I was hopeful, though, that 8-10 would go quickly. Well, it didn't. By 9am I was a wreck, and still only 9cm. I was losing it, feeling like I had been in transition for hours (I had). I had no pushy feelings at all, and I knew that was a bad sign. I started saying I couldn't do it, I cried between contrax, I was giving up. This went on for many more hours. Finally at noon I was 10cm, and I started to push. It felt better but was still so incredibly painful and I was so tired. I don't remember things I said, but Tony said I was kind of delirious. I feel like my back got hit by a truck today, so I must have pushed hard. I pushed for 1 1/2 hours and we could see her head, and I could feel it. But she would NOT come down any further. The doctor came in and said we had two choices -- try the vacuum extractor once, or get a c-section. My midwife highly suggested the vacuum. Well, it sucked and did not work, and Anna may have jaundice because of it. At 2pm they all said that a cesarean was necessary. I yelled WHY IS THIS BABY NOT COMING OUT????!!! at the top of my lungs at everyone. My midwife (who had tears in her eyes) said "I don't know. Maybe she's really big, maybe she's trying to come out crooked."

Either way, at that point, I was so exhausted and in pain, that I didn't care how it ended, I just wanted it to end. They did the cesarean, and I knew right away she was small. She had a weird shaped head, so she was trying to come down with her head tilted, which probably caused my back pain and her getting lodged behind my pubic bone.

She has beautiful dark violet eyes (seriously) and she has a little bit of dark hair. She was 21 1/2 inches long, and so she is sort of gangly in a delicious way. Long fingers, long toes, and she looks like Thor. She's very sleepy, though, and quite mellow. I have to encourage her to nurse. We go in tomorrow to get her jaundice checked and I SO hope it is down. I really don't want to deal with all the light box stuff...

OK.... must post in my DDC.

xoxoxoxo to you all.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Ashley -







I'll be thinking of you, knowing how painful it all is right now - physically, emotionally, mentally... Welcome to the smallest Anna!









Lacking in brilliant thoughts otherwise right now. The poop stories cracked me up, though, especially Mielle with her petally popo and the 3-year-old providing lunchtime entertainment.

Well jo is putting T down but I am hearing a lot of noise, which makes me think that I will be summoned shortly to stick a breast in his mouth.

xo, fuzzy-headed jen (just not all with it right now... too much sun?)


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, Ashley! It sounds like Anna is amazing. I'm sorry the birthing was so difficult. Rest up and hold your babes and husband close.

Jen, I must search high and low for black and tan Ben and Jerry's. Sounds SO good. ACtually, I don't think anyone in this town will carry it, so I'll search for it high and low when I go to Vancouver for my vacation in August.

I agree about the cinnamon toast. Its not the most healthy thing in the world, but it means he eats whole wheat bread and doesn't get super constipated for days on end, so I figure its worth the trade off. And I used to eat 6 - 8 oreos every day after school when I was an older kid and I have survived into healthy adulthood (I did not have a highly supervised childhood -- well, okay, I had a fairly unsupervised childhood). Not that I"m planning to feed my son Oreos, but you get my point.

Welcome Alisha's Jen. Nice to meet you. My son is Andrew, born Sept 6 and he is a one of a kind precocious high needs boy.

Oh, speaking of precocious, we started counting yesterday. To six. Well, to four, then we jump to 9, 5, 6. But still, I was pretty impressed.

I am so amazed at all you mamas that let your babies run naked. Dh would not be able to handle it, he would be so paranoid about ds pooping or peeing, and since he has my fair, fair skin I would be worried about sunburn and since the mosquitos bit through his jeans yesterday when he had 2 layers of bug repellant on, I would be worried about the mosquito bite count. YOu guys are way more laid back than me.

Oh, Becca, there are big mosquitos and small mosquitos and everything inbetween around here. Aparently there are over 20 species of mosquitos in this part of Saskatchewan. I am such a wimp after 10 virtually mosquito free years on the West Coast. Sigh.

Well, I am going to try nursing my son to sleep again (he is in the mei tai right now), so send all your sleepiest vibes my way.

Jill


----------



## FeministFatale (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, popping back in. Most of my free time is taken up with sewing so I don't have a lot of time to write, but I do read it all.

Congratulations Augs!! I'm so happy that you finally get to hold your sweet little Anna. She sounds stunning! I can't wait to see a picture. As a mama who had 2 very disappointing births, I can totally emphathize with you. It's really hard, and I still mourn LaRue's birth.

With my first, Chloë, I was in labor for 38 hours. I got to 5 cm really quickly, but the active labor took a long time. It took 20 hours, to get from 5cm to complete, and then another 3 1/2 hours to push her out. It was incredibly difficult because she was a big baby with a head circumference that was off the charts big and she was coming out posterior. Thank goodness I had a midwife who didn't want to go against my birth plan or I would have definitely had a c-section with her.

Then with LaRue I had PROM and got an uterine infection, after 28 hours in labor she went into distress. Her heart beat was beating so fast that she set off alarms in the hospital room. Again, the midwife didn't want to go against my birth plan and waited as long as she could before I had a c-section. I was only at 3cm so they knew I couldn't give birth to her quickly enough that it would be safe. They warned us that she might have neurological problems because her heartbeat was going at an alarming rate for so long. It was really scary, at that point I just prayed for a healthy baby because in the end that's all that really matters. And I got a healthy baby and the nicu ped. left right away. I still mourn the loss of a second vaginal birth. I hate that I had a c-section. And as I rant about elective c-sections, I forget that I, myself, had a c-section.

After LaRue's birth I decided that I just can't do it again. I thought for sure LaRue's birth would be so much better than Chloë. Since it turned out worse, I don't want to see what would happen a third time.

Becca ~ Shanghai sounds awesome! What an awesome experience. If you do end up going, I can't wait to read your posts about your experiences living in China.

Anna~ I can't believe you are going into your 3rd trimester!! That was way too fast for me, I can't believe that life is just speeding by.

Hi Alisha's Mommy!! Welcome!

Mama Bear ~ I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's grandfather. I really hope that he is doing better. You all are in my thoughts! When you get a chance, let me know where you want me to send the baby dress. It's turning out so sweet! Now I'll need to make one for LaRue!

Jen ~ I was checking my mailing list today, did you join it? I saw a Jen name and I was wondering if it was you







: The gnome set is next on my list so it should be done soon, yay









LaRue is going through a shrieking and feisty fest as well. I figured out why, she is getting 6 teeth right now. This girl is like the slowest teether ever. She had 2 teeth forever, I think she was over a year before she got her 3rd and 4th teeth. Then she had only those 4 for months! Then she popped molars, then about a month afterward she got her 3rd front bottom tooth. Now at almost 21 months she is finally going to catch up a bit to the other kids her age with her 6 new teeth.

She is such a little doll baby, even when she is feisty. I just have so much fun with her. Since I haven't shared a picture in awhile, here is a picture I took last week http://static.flickr.com/76/169738063_6015649676_o.jpg. Oh, I just can't stop myself, here is one other picture http://static.flickr.com/46/139590985_cc369378fe_o.jpg. Let's see, what is she up too....She loves climbing,fruits, dolls, nursing. She talks all the time and has just the sweetest voice. I love listening to her talk. She can't say her s's. So she says things like nake (snake), nack (snack), titer (sister). I've learned that if I don't understand what she is saying to add an s to the beginning of the word and then it normally makes sense. She loves to sign and sign to her deaf grampy. She's not into t.v. and doesn't really ever watch it, but is suddenly asking to watch the Signing Time videos. Speaking of signing, my dh is going back to school to become a sign language interpreter. He will still be working full time as well, so he won't be around much. I was thinking about expanding my business this fall and manufacturing my clothing, but I won't have enough time to do that since my dh won't be around much to help. I'm going to wait until Glenn graduates in 2 years, then I'll get started on it. I'm excited!


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh, yay, Ashley!!! So glad to hear from you, and so happy you love your daughter that way. I hope Thor is besotted too. Very proud of you -- sounds like you worked so hard having the little girl. I have no idea what labor is like; Lucy was an emergency C section, out of the blue, and I felt like someone just kind of gave me a baby (well, except for the sobbing hysterically on the operating table because I thought she wasn't going to make it). I hope you don't feel disappointed in yourself for asking for/agreeing to a cesarean after so many hours of hard, hard effort -- she needed to be born!







Almamiel said it best -- birth is just such an emotionally messy time. I think all births that lead to a healthy baby are good births, myself.

I suppose we are all going to be trooping to your DDC to get the details for a while ...

A new phenomenon here: Lucy has decided she is "shy." She says it in a little tiny voice: "shy." It seems to mean "I do not want to see that person/thing right now, I am a little scared to do that thing," etc., because she is "shy" of the vacuum and the antibiotic ointment for the rubbed blister on her foot, as well as the mailman and friends we met for dinner. She really is not shy, objectively -- she's a pretty outgoing little girl -- but I remember that feeling in my stomach from when I was a kid, that "I just want to hide" feeling. What cracks me up is when she is saying "shy" in the little creaky voice, and then forgets & uses the voice for the next thing that comes into her mind, like "want to walk down the alley"









FF, glad to hear from you! We've all said it before, but YOUR KIDS ARE GORGEOUS. I know Chloe is, and these pictures of LaRue are stunning, as ever. Wow. If she's feisty and that beautiful -- watch out, world!!! Sounds like LaRue & Lucy went through something very similar right before C-section, though it happened to me without my even being aware of contractions (I was having long contractions that were putting her in distress & her heart rate was plummeting; I too was so scared about neurological damage because no one could tell how long this had been going on before I was monitored).

Anna, the Mielle "dumn ass dog" & petal poop stories are too too funny. Sheesh! I had to post a little myself in the swearing toddlers thread, as Lucy has picked up a few unfortunates ... a woman who posted there about a younger toddler said her kid's first four words were "mama, dada, dog & sh!t." Tee hee!!!

Becca, I must say, it is hard to wrap my mind around the concept of you having difficulty communicating!! So sorry you went through a hard period of PPD. As ever, love your Robin stories. I can just imagine the passport pic! And it's funny about kids & dogs -- seems like that is an area in which they really try to emulate the adults around them, except maybe they are misunderstanding the adults around them, with some great & comical results, like "Shut Barbara!" Lucy tells Astro very seriously to "leave it," and now tells people & toys to do so, too, sometimes appropriately, and sometimes not. She told her 6 year old cousin Finn to "leave it" this weekend when he was messing with dessert before he was supposed to ... he took it well, fortunately.

Off to walk said dog, then bed.

Hugs Ashley!!!

Lisa


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. As of today, dh's grandfather is slowly improving, but the dr's are still not 100% of a diagnosis - possibly menengitis (sp?). We are still at home for now, but I have been preparing things in case we need to drive down.

Welcome Jen







Happy to have you join us!!!

And a big CONGRATULATIONS to Ashley and family!!!







I can't wait to see pictures of that little beauty!!! Wow! I am totally getting baby lust!!! It sounds like you fought really hard - I am so proud of you! And you know you went through labor and she was ready to enter the world. As long as she's in your arms and healthy - that's all that matters!







s









I want to write more, but I feel a migraine coming on....ugh....


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Christine - hope he continues to improve.









Augs - Hugs, mama. That sounds like a long, well-fought struggle to get that baby out. You are a warrior! I'm gonna PM you.

FF - LaRue is too stunning. THe world is not ready for such gorgeous child. Love the outfit. Do you have your clothes on your website now? Hey, what is your website (I forgot it







: ).

Jilly - yikes - We have it bad with the mosquitos here, but not that bad! Although I must admit that I am apparently the most delicious human around - I set my personal record at 20 bites in 5 minutes one lovely evening. I would be in my personal hell in canada, I guess. Andrew must be another "skeeter feeder"!

Lisa - too cute about your "shy" girl. What a little firecracker. I can just imagine her saying "leave it" - I picture a very janeane garafalo-esque delivery - dry and deadpan.









Anybody else out there limiting/avoiding/don't have A/C? It's in the high-80's and low 90's these days here - which means about 86 in the house. Robin stays with little clothes on, but we're still sweaty all day. We are leaving the house just to get cool int he middle of the day. We are turning on the upstairs air when it's her bedtime to cool it down - but turn it off when we go to bed. And I've been running it downstairs when I'm cooking. But oy it's "hottie hottie" as Robin says.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Christine - I have been holding your dh's grandpa in my thoughts and will continue to do so. Hope that all of the energy and spirits of people holding him as well offer you calm in a stressful time...

Becca you are one tough mama. We are wusses. We got central air and you bet it's running, baby. Tristan turns bright red in the face in the heat. At least we have one with a refrigerant that doesn't harm the environment and it's energy-efficient.

Harmony I ... well, I don't *think* it was me.







my name, though, is the most commonly given name in the entire decade of the 70s... there are a lot of us. Looking forward to gnomes!

meg - I can give you one answer to whatever happened to natural, unstructured childhood - part of it disappeared with our ozone layer. While I am not as obsessive about sunblock as some are, I tend to keep T buttered up because he's so fair-skinned. When he's behind the house and in the shade, though, we're all about nakey-nakey time. The visual image of Cis flying across the yard after sliding down on a pee-slick slide just cracked me UP.

Oh, meg and anna - sorry, no pox party - they never materialized









ok, nap should be ending soon... xo to all jen


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*









anyone else's kid been shrieky and feisty lately? Mine is driving me up a wall. Luckily Jo has today off and took him to the park.








:

Add in refusing to nap and you have described both of my boys. I am ready to run for the hills!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Photos of Anna & me & Thor...  Warning: There are a couple of the cesarean that are shockers at first. You can't see the operation but you can see her & some blood.

Oh, and sorry to be sooooo far behind on this thread... promise I'll catch up soon!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

back to mny nnnlaptop withn thne jnacked unp keynboard. Ohn thne NNNNs. Just had to say what gorgeous pix. Of mother and child. I can't believe you look that good after that many hours of labor. I LOVE th elast OR pic - Anna is pouting as you kiss her as if to say "I can't believe you took me from my happy home. How dare you." Lookslike Thor is super sweet.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

soooooooooooo cute... she looks like a wise old soul.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Anna is super cute!


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*

meg - I can give you one answer to whatever happened to natural, unstructured childhood - part of it disappeared with our ozone layer. While I am not as obsessive about sunblock as some are, I tend to keep T buttered up because he's so fair-skinned.

Oh, yes, I totally give everyone credit for the fair skinned thing. I watch for it, because Greg's fair skinned but I'm hispanic and after 20 years of never getting enough light, I'm making up for it!







I do well with the sun and Cecilia may look like Greg, but she can thank me for skin that seems to handle the sun well also. Mind you, I do whip out the sunscreen but I am happy I don't have to obsess about it.

As for the bugs, yeah, they bite her but I grew up so bitten I just think that's a requisite part of childhood. We don't have too many right by our house, thanks to the 1,001 bats we give shelter to in our roof. A trade off, I suppose. They do provide entertainment in the evening. At dusk, you can lie on the lawn and watch them leave the house, just like the wicked witches winged monkeys.

Anna, so glad to get the photos, they are beautiful. Just amazing. She's such a little old soul- and Thor, what an adorable toddler. Wow, a family of 4! How exciting. I also wanted to tell you that you really are a warrior and you did your absolute best. You should be so proud of yourself for that. I don't imagine it makes things 'easier' but it's the truth- you fought for what you wanted. No shame in that.

So it is almost 3 am and I'm just at that stage where I can't sleep on my stomach very well but I'm still small enough to try. It seems to result in me not sleeping at all! After awhile, I get tired of listening to everyone else snore, so I figure I might as well see what the www is up to.

About the coming babe... I'm starting to get excited! I can feel movement everyday now, which is fun and when I loaned all my baby stuff to my SIL I realized 'I can't wait to use that again!' New baby time is so sweet. It's funny how fast you leave that stage and how you forget it. Cecilia makes us look at her baby photo album EVERY DAY and I just can't believe my little kid was that newborn less than 2 years ago.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Beautiful pictures! And you are gorgeous!


----------



## chicagosarah (Jun 21, 2006)

hi, y'all...so what's this thread about? all i know is my daughter cadence was born in september 2004, so does that qualify me?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagosarah*
hi, y'all...so what's this thread about? all i know is my daughter cadence was born in september 2004, so does that qualify me?

Welcome to the group! All our kidos were born in September 2004.


----------



## AlishasMommy (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes








Sept 18 must have been a good day to have a baby, I think there are 3 with that birthday here.
Does anyone else feel as if they are going to rip their hair out after a day with your kiddo ? Alisha was driving me insane yesturday. She is currently on an eating strike and refused dinner, breakfast and lunch ! Maybe it's the heat ? She's always been a bad eater, but usually I read a book and shovel food in her mouth and she will eat it. But now she spits it out or throws the spoon/fork from my hand. If i left her to feed herself she would leave hungry and the dog would be full.
I give credit to all the SAHM's out there. I was a SAHM for the first year (I live in Canada - 1 year mat leave) and then went back to school. So I got a couple hour break each day. But now for the summer i am SAHM and it is starting to drive me insane. We "do" something every day. Go places, do stuff, but it is exhausting !

Anyways sorry about the long post. I start rambling and can't seem to stop. Alisha is napping but I should be expecting her awake any time now


----------



## chicagosarah (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlishasMommy*
Alisha was driving me insane yesturday. She is currently on an eating strike and refused dinner, breakfast and lunch ! Maybe it's the heat ?

my daughter hasn't been eating too well for over a week now. i can't blame the heat because we have central a/c...this too shall pass, right? and still i worry about her being so skinny...i took this photo of her last week to compare to a similar photo from last year, and i just miss the chubbiness from her little baby days...

so how long can a toddler go without 3 square meals a day? i know i don't have that much milk left, so even though she nurses 4-6 times a day, she probably only gets about 10oz/day.

oh well. i just hope this phase passes soon...


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Welcome, Sarah - I'm a Sarah, too!

Cadence is beautiful!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagosarah*
hi, y'all...so what's this thread about? all i know is my daughter cadence was born in september 2004, so does that qualify me?









Hi there and welcome! Yup, it certainly does qualify you. We are all moms with babes born in Sept 2004. We chat about our little ones, ourselves, anything that's on our minds, etc... We've got a few mamas on here that either just had a newborn or are expecting another! It's been quite exciting! And with regards to the food - I am having problems getting ds to eat dinner. He'll eat breakfast and lunch okay, but at night all he wants is carbs! He'll eat pasta or rice but is refusing the veggies!!! It's so frustrating. Then he says all done, I clean him up and take him out of his chair and then he asks for a cookie....







:

ASHLEY!!!! You look amazing and that little angel of your is just breathtaking!!!







Wow! And look at Big Brother Thor - oooo...so sweet!!! You are amazing mama!









Nothing new happening with my dh's grandfather. The waiting is tough. He's still unconscious, but is showing signs overall of improving.

We went to the pool thing morning - ahhhh....so nice! It's V's 3rd time in the pool. Today, he decided he wanted to jump into the pool like the big kids. So, I held his hands and let him jump (aka - mommy was in the pool and reached up to V outside the pool on the edge and with her 'strong biceps' carried V into the pool with a big splash) He absolutely LOVED it! My arms are gonna be so sore....







And then to leave - my goodness - he put up such a fight - that kid's got some lungs! I need to get there earlier in the morning so we can stay longer and try to avoid the high sun! We are very fair-skinned, I hope I put enough sunblock on him.

Ok, enough rambling from me...I am hungry!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Cadence - perfect name for the daughter of a drummer. Welcome. I don't think she looks unhealthily skinny! Cute stuff she is! Could it be teeth? Remember: it's what they eat over a week that matters more than what they eat in one day.

Jen - I've been trying to selectively pull out the grey hairs







but T drives me crazy too. What makes me maddest is when he gets angry at me for not giving him what he wants or letting him do something he's not supposed to (like dumping his cup of milk out into his bowl of green beans), he starts throwing stuff. Food, utensils, plate, placemat, whatever. If we don't read the book he brings me all the toys in sight go flying. It makes me NUTS.

Not much else to say - been working too much on my blog and wasting T's nap although there is little to do - dishes are washed, I guess I could put a load of laundry in... xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Jen - I took the poll - and I read your blog the other day and loved your open letter to angelina. (BTW, I think I heard she had a breach, but not certain) It was spot-on.

Sarah - welcomE! I love Cadence as the name of a drummer's daughter. She's super cute! My DD was never very chubby, but now she's getting long and ganggly.

Meg - antother pale skinned mama with a VERY fair redhead - we do sunblock daily. SHe's already got the cutest freckles across her nose. I LOVe them. too cute. But I don't want her to get a serious burn. But I totally recognize the type you described.

Alisha'smommy - Yes, I second that emotion. The heat is definitly getting me to the end of my rope. I shower, dress, get Robin ready and head for the car - and I'm dripping wet again by the time I'm buckling her in. It's makin gme less patient. It hit 100 here yesterday. Arrrg.

Well







: .....
We're moving to China. The first week of August is what it's looking like.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Wow - so soon! I bet your mind is just spinning with stuff to do before you leave. Very exciting!

We don't have AC. Though, for the next three weeks, we'll be staying at my parents' house (while dp is gone) and they do have it. Thank goodness.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

OMG Becca! Time to go into overdrive!

Sarah ~ Cadence is a beautiful little girl!

David had been sleeping through the night but he has decided that waking up at 4am on a regular basis is in order. I want my sleep back!!!


----------



## chicagosarah (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks for the welcome, y'all. we also thought cadence was the perfect name for the daughter of a drummer. actually, we didn't have a name picked out when she was born (i was convinced she'd be a boy), and over the first couple days of her nameless life, we observed that she was very rhythmic...she hiccupped a lot, and her cries kept a good beat! hence the name cadence...

jen (of T), i've enjoyed reading your blog too. i love mommy blogs, esp. of mommies who are thinkers!

my eyes are closing as i'm typing this, so i think i'll hit the hay...


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagosarah*
jen (of T), i've enjoyed reading your blog too. i love mommy blogs, esp. of mommies who are thinkers!









sweet, I'm a thinker!!! Rock on! and thanks









Becca, WOW. wow! China! Where do you even start planning what to take along to a foreign country for a year!?

Hey HeatherJ hit the big 1000 posts!

I'm starting to zone out staring at the smilie getting a tomato thrown at him, so I suppose I had better start getting ready for bed. Jo is trying to convince T to go to sleep, sounds like it might be working. Poor kid tripped over his own feet twice on the sidewalk tonight and ripped up his knee that was just finally healing. Hope it doesn't keep him awake tonight...

yawn, xo, j


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Ashley -- you and anna both look gorgeous! And Thor is pretty cute too. Be proud that you laboured so hard and have such a beautiful, healthy little girl.

Almaliel -- I"m glad you're recruiting some help while your dh is away -- hopefully you'll be more sane by the end of his trip this time around (and hopefully he'll remember to call).

Becca -- hooray! YOu must be so excited / nervous / anxious / overwhelmed! I think that will be a fantastic experience for you all.

Welcome chicagosarah! Cadence looks just right to me -- she must have been a cute chubby baby.

MamaBear -- we learned a great game at swimming lessons where you stand your toddler at the edge of the pool and say "chop, chop, timber!" and they "jump" in on timber. Andrew loved it (it was the only part of lessons he would actually co-operate with most days), and still goes around saying "chop chop timber!" all the time.

Food -- at our 18 mos check up with the health nurse, I asked about food and she said not to worry if they are eating next to nothing, as long as they are still active and healthy and pooping regularly. She said toddlers will go for weeks without seeming to eat a thing and then will pig out for a few days / weeks to make up for it.

Well, I guess my milk has changed, because every time Andrew goes to nurse he shakes his head and says "yuck, yuck!" and takes off. This could be a good thing because I was worried about how I was going to wean him.

Also, I got us a potty that doesn't leave a huge red rim all around his butt, and he went poop on it today for the first time! So I guess we are officially starting potty learning, too. I picked up the potty and this book called "Diaper Free before 3" today, and I wasn't even really thinking about potty training, but lately he's been coming up to me and asking "What's in there?" and pointing to his diaper just after he pees or poops, and then I say, "is there pee in there?" and Andrew says "pee in there" and then we go change his diaper, so I think he's ready. Although this book advocates for just starting to put them on the potty at about 6 - 9 mos and letting things progress from there, rather than waiting for "readiness signs". I think I'll definitely try her method with baby #2, it just makes sense, really, especially when you're cding.

Well, off to do Jenn's poll.


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Ashley ... you, Anna & Thor are beautiful! That is one charismatic little girl.

New Sarah: Cadence is a really adorable kid!

How fun would it be, you guys, if we could get all these almost-two-year-olds together somewhere to play? I would LOVE to see how their little community would unfold. There seem to be such characters among them, and we have had a chance to learn so much about their personalities through this thread, more than one generally knows about somebody else's little kid. It would be a blast to see what they all thought of one another.

Becca -- yay! I'm glad you are going -- I think you would always have been sorry if it had not turned out that way.

Jen (I'd call you Old Jen except compared to me you are such a youngsta) (Alisha's Jen: not only was "Old Jen's" kid born on the same day as mine (and yours), she and I share a birthday too, about three decades apart though!) ... I am going to go post on your blog about C-sections. I hope to make myself comprehensible; I have quite a scramble of feelings on the topic but your two "Angelina" blogposts have made me really try to sort out a couple of thoughts.

xxoo everybody!

Lisa


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, I started the morning with R puking an insane amount of breastmilk all over me - right after I'd dressed both of us, of course. I've been trying to limit her nursing to 1-2 times at night, but last night she wanted to nurse incessantly. I let her because she's been a little sick - I had a bad stomache virus a couple of days ago and she must have the same thing. Ugh. And then I had to leave her w/ my MIL. Nothing like a sick kid to make a WOHM feel guilty. I swear she waited until DP left to get sick.

Dp has (drumroll) called. Of course, I threatened him with death if he didn't call right away this time







. But, I have to admit, it's been almost nice to have him gone. He's been really pissy and depressed (actually a real jerk) lately and it's really been wearing on me. It's like having three toddlers instead of two... I'm a real loving wife, aren't I?

It would be awesome to get our kids together!


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Almamiel*

Dp has (drumroll) called. Of course, I threatened him with death if he didn't call right away this time







. But, I have to admit, it's been almost nice to have him gone. He's been really pissy and depressed (actually a real jerk) lately and it's really been wearing on me. It's like having three toddlers instead of two... I'm a real loving wife, aren't I?

This made me giggle! I know what you mean!









Welcome, chicagosarah! Your girl is beautiful and she looks perfectly healthy. I also view food as a 'weekly' thing. I don't worry about how much each day, I just try to look at the week total. For someone who is a food 'snob' as my SIL told me, I manage to stay pretty relaxed with my kid; Greg gave her m&ms in her yogurt this morning.









Wow, Becca! August! Make sure you let us midwesterners know if you have a layover at MSP. I'd love to meet you, Robin, Clint- will Barbara come?!

Jilly- glad that Andrew is backing off nursing gracefully for you. I'm jealous! Cecilia still needs to nurse, I guess and now that my belly is a little more obvious she never misses a chance to blow a bunch of rasberries on it on her way to the boob. Nice.

Potty learning- Celia only wants her big girl 'unnies'. It's great and she's doing very well. Just luck, though, I think. There was no special training except for letting her go naked a lot so she could really see where it came from and how it all worked. And when she wore dipes, we'd talk about 'are you going poop?' when she grunted away.

We did have one accident in town, though that made me feel really bad. We were in the department store and I was trying on a dress. Celia told me 'pee-pee' and I tried to get the dress on and figure out where the restroom was and by that time, pee was running down Cecilia's legs and she was freaking out. It bummed her out for the rest of the evening. I felt SO bad!







My newest purchase today will be a cheap potty chair for the back of the car. I don't want to have this happen in her car seat!!!

I would love for all of us to get together! What fun! If I win the lottery, I'll put some $$ aside for a Sept 04 rally. Wouldn't that be great. I could arrive in my new car..... okay, enough day dreaming.

Jen, took the poll and off to read your blog.

Ashley, hows that new girl?! I am sure I'm having a boy. Greg suggested Fritz the other day. Is that a dog name?!!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucysmom*
she and I share a birthday too, about three decades apart though!)

omigosh, what kind of a big fat hairy lie is that?! You're not even 10 years older than I am!!! Now quit being such a silly goose. And thanks for your interesting comment on my blog. Yeah, i'm drawing a lot of interesting discussion for my letter to Angelina Jolie... I heard from our local ICAN leader that even the leaders are having a discussion amongst themselves about her birth.

Jo went to our local natural baby/toy store this morning for their sidewalk and scored big. She's downstairs right now playing with a Plan Toys crane. Guess I'll go join her







xo j

ps: Meg: no, Fritz is the name of an old German guy wearing Lederhosen!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
Hey HeatherJ hit the big 1000 posts!

Any suggestions for a Senior Member name? I have been waiting for this moment and no ideas.

David has a little bug today. He is running a fever and was quite clingy and lots of crying this morning. He took an hour nap and that seemed to help. Hopefully it passes quickly.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Ashley ~ What a beautiful mama you are! Your babies are both gorgeous! Having your birth experience not what you wanted or expected is so difficult and draining on a new mama. I know you are enjoying your beautiful new girl. Take pride in the fact that you brought her into this world, whatever the method.

Jen ~ your poll is a riot! Ah the things we put up with to be with the ones we love. My DH never puts anything away. He vacuums the whole house like a highly trained master, but then leaves the vacuum in the middle of the living room; re-attaches the gate to the wall, leaves the screwdriver out; folds the laudry, never, ever puts it away. When I tell him that he never finishes a job, he gets so mad. I know he does a lot more than most DPs, but not cleaning up after himself makes me crazy!!!!!

ChicagoSarah and Alishasmommy ~ Welcome to both of you!.

I am in florida visiting my family. I really didn't want to come, but the kids were begging to go, so we did it. My mother is so nasty and so drunk, that it makes it painful to be here, and it just seems to be getting worse over time. I have finally realized that I don't need to put myself in this situation any longer and that I can take care of myself by not being around my mom, but the kids really love to come and they love their papa. A few hours after we arrived, we were watching a DVD of still photos that my father had put to music on the TV. A picture of me came up and my mother said, "There she is, Mama Cass," as in from the Mamas & the Papas, as in obese. Now I have to tell you that I am far from obese (even if I were, it would not make such a statement okay). I have had three kids and am pregnant again, all within the last five years. I have gone between a size ten and 16, depending on how soon after pregnancy it is, and I eat an extremely healthy diet, with virtually no processed foods. For her to say something like that was just mean and venomous. She is so food and body conscious that it is frightening, but because she drinks so much, so has very little control over her weight and she doesn't exercise at all. so she has gained a lot of weight in the last year, and she is bitter. At five months pregnant, I am smaller than she is and I think she was really pissed about that, so she got mean and nasty. My parents argue incessantly and my mother continues her constant mean-ness. I don't know how to balance the kids' need for time with their papa and my need for protection from my mean, drunk mother. I try to take it all as lessons and reminders of how far I have come and where I continue to strive to be, how I can work to be a better, kinder, gentler parent. Sometimes the lessons are just too painful and I just want to be in my own safe, sweet house, loving my own babes. At least this time I have not become so stressed that I am taking it out on my own kids. I have really worked to remain calm and not let myself be a part of their insanity. Only two days left, but I am ready to go home now. Thankfully, this is the last possible trip for the forseeable future.

On top of all that, we are all still sick and I had to see a doctor here in FL because I just wasn't getting better. I had to start an antibioic, which I hate because I am prego. I haven't taken one in probably three years, but i guess this was necessary. I feel better today, finally, but my belly hurts!! I am taking acidopholus, but I am still crampy. Zeke and Zoey are on antibiotics too because they got it also. Owen somehow got out of it unscathed.

Gotta go, Zeke is on the loose


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Kristin, that sounds utterly miserable. I can't even imagine. I'm so sorry you have to be there. I hope the next two days fly by.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Kristin -- Oh, gosh, that sounds so, so, so, hard. I really feel for you. I would want to be at home, too -- you're right, you don't need to subject yourself to that.

Becca -- CONGRATS!!!! That's so awesome about China. I can't wait to hear your adventures.

Jilly -- I'm jealous that Andrew is pottying. Thor still has no interest in it. Though he is slowly becoming aware of what happens. He likes to run around naked pointing at his butt and saying, "Poo." He also poops outside sometimes in the beauty bark. Lovely.









Well, things are going along here with TWO now. It's hard. Anna so far has been a fairly mellow baby and sleeps more than Thor did. Except last night she had a horrible 2 hour crying jag. Didn't want to nurse or anything. That was by far the most she's cried since birth. She really hasn't cried other than that. Tony thought maybe it was because my milk tasted weird?? We had asparagus and I had beer with dinner. I don't know I just hope she doesn't get colic or something!!

Also I am fairly engorged, because she isn't a super enthusiastic breastfeeder. I nurse Thor probably 5x a day but he doesn't drain them like I thought he would. Since last night my breasts have been pretty painful.

And, it really hit me how sad I am about the birth. I thought I was OK with it, but really I'm not and I keep replaying it in my head, wondering if things could have gone differently. I know it's stupid to do, but I can't stop, and it makes me weepy every time I think about it. Tony sympathizes a lot, he also was sad about it, and he's helping me a lot, as is my mom, who I told how I felt. She understands too. I know it will just take time to process. It makes this first bit hard, though...

It's definitely summer now... nice warm days.







Love to all!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Kristen - Hugs, mama. that sounds awful. Dear abby would tell you (and I know b/c it's right next to the crossword so I end up reading it more than one should) that you should try to make arrangements to visit with your father alone. If only life were so easy to arrange, huh. It's really impressive that you can step back a bit, not take the attacks personally, and find out a way to get through it. We learn a lot about how NOT to parent from our parents, huh.

Ashley - More hugs, mama. It's good that you can recognize your feelings and that you have family who can sympathize. Be easy with yourself. ALl healing takes time (and attention). Much love. For the engorgement - cabbage leaves? Don't pump no matter who suggests it!

Jen - keep bragging about those sidewalk sales. We're not jealous at all!









Meg - My SIL keeps the potty chair in her car and we do lots of parking-lot pees. It's a hit! I want to do the nekkid thing with RObin - we actually spent lots of nekkid time this week (including her coming to me to report "Barbara eat my poo poo" me: "on the back porch?" her: "no HOUSE!!" - she had come inside and pooped in the den. She's also peed in the den and pooped on the back porch - But we went to GFIL's house for dinner and she asked to sit ont he potty, where she pped and pooped. Back in March/April she was on a roll - only a few diaper changes a day, several times on the potty both peeing and pooping. But now she's sort of over it. Gotta get serious.

On taking the dog to CHina - can't do it. There are loads of fees, and it's hard to navigate the other end if you can't speak and read Chinese (lots of forms to complete and people to speak with), plus they have to stay in quarantine for a month. MIL, who had an indoor dog until it bit RObin, declined to watch her for us (during a day when she made lots of rude or weird comments about our trip, like asking us if we're going to take the shuttle when we go to the airport - it's a 90 minute drive, we;ll have 5suitcases and a toddler, and you don't think it would be nice to have family drive us and see us off??? I think it's her passive-aggressive way of releasing her sadness at our going, but c/mon. My Folks will drive the 3 hours to our house, the 3 round trip tot he airport, then come back and do the last load of laundry at our house, without question). So we've asked BIL2 - he's single, but lives in Tenn. But he loooves dogs, so I think he'll go for it.

Alright - got more to say to folks, but gotta go try to get robin down. We're at my folks house - Pops and Clint drove down to FL to fish in the gulf.

later!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Little time for anything else today but










To Ashley... I hear and feel your pain.

xoxo all j

Kristin: you are one powerful woman to let all that wash off of you.


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Kristen, I also have a very toxic mother, so I can sympathize. I hope the trip goes quickly. Its wonderful when you can get to the point where you can just let the comments wash over you and not spend a month depressed after you get home. I've found that is as much of a victory as I can claim.

Ashley, I'm glad Anna has been pretty mellow so far. Hope she stays that way. Also, I've just sort of started making potty time part of our routine, wether Andrew goes or not -- just first in the morning, before bath time and when I can tell he's pooping for now -- to help him get used to it. You could do that with Thor even if he's not clear on when he's peeing or pooping. This book I read advocates gradually familiarizing them with the potty (what I"m doing now), then just scheduling potty into your routine (first thing in the morning, before or after meals, before you go out, before bath, before bed) and letting them wear training pants, and being gentle and relaxed about letting them figure it out from there and slowly adjusting it to their needs. I'm not doing the training pants until Sept, though, because we're going on holidays in 3 weeks and we'll be gone for a month.

Well, our new bedtime routine seems to be settling in. Andrew went through it happily last night, although he didn't sleep until 10:30 (still, an hour earlier than the day before). I am supposed to be going to a bible camp for a week to teach drama, but I think I'm going to cancel out, because I don't think we can afford the disruption in Andrew's schedule right now. I don't feel like doing another week of re-settling and then going away on holidays a week after that.







:

ETA: I did cancel my camp volunteering. I just told the director that my toddler was being difficult right now and I was also newly pregnant, so I didn't think I would be able to be that helpful.

Hey, have we heard froml leomom lately? Perhaps she's having terrible morning sickness. If you're out there, hang in there, leomom, only 3 or 4 weeks left until 2nd trimester!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Jilly - I'm sorry you had to give up the canp experience - although as you said you have PLENTY on your plate. I'm really glad for you that Andrew is tapering off nursing so easily. Who knew your little milk-loving man would ever say "yuck"! You seem to have a good grip on your potty plan. I'm going at it so ad-hoc - big plans, but then I keep having to run errands and mess them allup. But she peed 3x and pooped onthe potty yesterday - and today has peed 3xon the potty and once on the floor. - But I know she needs to poop and she won't do it on the potty. Now we have to run errands - and she'll do it in her diaper.

I've been a mad woman this morning working on paperwork and trying to cancel unused store credit cards, get bills sent online rather than paper, etc. all boring tasks made super crazy by my Robin

Her new favorite thing: "play with me, mama" - she wants me to sit with her and play Mr. potato head or read books. I love it!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

hey september mamas!

can i jump back in here with you all?


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

hi chrissy









xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Chrissy - so good to hear from you...so sorry for your loss. How are Noah and Lilah?


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Chrissy!







:


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks sweet mamas! things are good here- nothing thrilling (like moving to china or a newborn in the house!), but good nonetheless. going to bed now but hopefully i'll be able to come back tomorrow.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I'm sure you all probably saw the flooding we've had here in D.C. and MD the night before last and yesterday on the news. Our finished basement flooded and our cars got flooded. The auto ins. co. says my car is going to be totaled. I guess it could be considered a blessing in disguise, since this will give us a chance to get the minivan we've wanted, but we weren't planning on taking on a car payment for about another year. I'm just glad this happened this week while dh is on leave. Otherwise, it could have been a LOT worse. And it's still raining.

here's some pics of Gabriel's baptism on Father's Day:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...8AbMmjVk4atmPo


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Stacy - that's awful. I didn't realize you lived in that area. So sorry,mama. I'm sure that's just what you imagined dealing with with a newborn.







: Very cute bastism pix. Is it just me, or does Gabriel look a LOT like his daddy?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Stacy that's awful about your basement and cars. My mom lives in Northern VA and I haven't talked to her lately. I will have to ask her about the rain.

I love the baptism picture.









Chrissy!!


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Yippee to the new Anna !








Congratulations Ashley

Yes, just sending up a little smoke signal from over here ...
I'm 34 weeks pregernaut, and 6 more to go!!

I've been on bedrest a lot of the time, but a lot of the anxiety is over, since the baby is very mature now. BOY is she active, though, Lulu was a quiet little thing in comparison (and she rates as a fireball today).

I'm just SICK of being pregnant!!! I hate being unable to do anything and having everyone wait on me. It's horrible. Well my Dh is off from school this week (til Sept!!







) so I can begin nesting (with his help). My mom is up helping care for Lulu and generally keeping us in good cheer. (we're trying to get her to move in permanently and make this place truly multi generational !

Let's see, Lulu's full of "beans and vinegar"







these days. She's spunky and fun and independent. Except when we "cuddy" (cuddle) at nap time -- mom's fav time! She's super maternal. She's fascinated with caring for little things. Giving her dolls baths, diaper changes, feedings. I was such a tom boy and hated dolls (i'd dismember them). So I'm pleasantly surprised the older sister to be is showing a softer side.

Lulu says "no" a lot, but honestly, I feel it is a sign of maturity. Even her tantrums have the feel of a big stepping stone into growing up. It's all about independence and choice. My strategy is to offer some consolation (which is never taken) and then just ignore it til it passes or she finally rushes over for a hug. That seems to make the tantrums pass quickly. For me, it's when Lulu whines that I lose my cool. I'm just not someone who can tolerate that very well.







:

We're all still co-sleeping, even at nap time. We just love it. For me, it's a quiet time to be with my independent little firecracker and get some rest. For my husband, he feels it creates an irreplaceable bond between Lulu and himself.

i don't know when the new baby is here how we'll manage naps and co-sleeping. Probably I'll have the baby with me at night and my DH will have Lulu with him. Then maybe when the babe is six months old we'll all sleep in our multi-bed heaven in the attic together. BUT darned if I know
how the heck we're going to manage nap time!









I haven't dropped out, I read you guys each and every day. Just little energy to post...

Love you lots

Liz


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hiya Liz ... um, in your signature -- isn't Lulu almost two, like the rest of these characters we're parenting??


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

laughup


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

my friend in Germany just had a baby (well, his partner did







) and they've named the baby Juri (pron. YOU'RE-ee) - and I have absolutely no clue if it's a boy or a girl









xoxo jen


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Ladies we have found a house! It is a 1500 square foot house with a full basement sitting on 15 fenced acres for $179,900. Keep your fingers crossed that we can get it under contract before someone else does!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I just wrote a long post and lost it! Argh.

Heather -- 15 acres???! 179,000???!! I am so jealous. Tony and I have looked around here and 2 acres with a trailer is 300,000K. Yikes. We totally want more land.

Jen -- I think Juri is a boy's name. Not sure though...

Stacy -- Yikes about the flooding... that sounds awful. I didn't know you lived in DC. How is it going with 2 little ones?

It's going along here with our two babies. It's hard but it fluctuates. Sometimes very hard, sometimes totally sweet and easy. Thor is getting difficult to put to bed, though. It takes at least an hour. He used to go to sleep at 7:30 or 8 no problem. Now it's like 9 or 10 and it's a struggle.

Anna is doing well, though. She's still quite mellow and nurses less than thor did. She's such a skinny litte thing I sometimes wake her up if it's been 3 hours or so. As of Monday she was still only 7.8 and her birthweight was 7.12. She's soooo sweet, I just can't believe it. Those newborn sleep smiles are so divine.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah, now that I thought about it, in Russian, Yuri is a boy's name... the baby does have, on closer inspection, a light blue hat on in the picture I got. AMAZING how much newborns can look like their parents, Juri looks just like (his?) papa.

Heather







that's awesome! Crossing fingers for you here!! You can't even buy a house in our lower- to middle-class neighborhood (all older homes on postage stamp lots) for that price.

cat is trying to convince me that she is the saddest, most pitiful and neglected creature in the world... so I'm off to give her some lovin'. xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Heather - fingers crossed!! Sounds awesome! Lots of land for those boys to go wild and crazy on!

Jen - I think boy too...b/c Yuri is a boy's names usually. In my crazy running around today, I went to the frou frou "outdoors" store (that also sells designer clothes and high heels) and bought a pair of Chaco's. I was grabbing a new, smaller nalgene and asked, "hey do you guys carry Sigg bottles?" They did but were getting rid of them - the small ones were $3.99 a piece (the only had 2) and they had one of the very large ones (like a liter) for $3.99 also, but was missing it's lid - but they had a lid that would work for $1.99. Since that one was originally $23 and the smaller ones werre orig. $12 per, I got them all. Then after we were in the car I saw onthe receipt that they only charged me for the 2 small ones - so 2 littles and 1 big bottle for $8. Now tell me why they are so special - i only know about them b/c you love them.







: These are metal with screw off tops - do they make a drinkable top for them?

My mother arrived today to help me get ready. We started by running all these errands that are hard for me to do with RObin - like that store, the shoe store, the bookstore - all places if I'm by myslef, I spend the whole time chasing Robin and can't get anything done. We go the outdoors store, mom sees a big sale, and that's the last I see of her. It old her it would be the worst store b/c I had to try on shoes, and that makes Robin go nuts. Which she did - and I was about to lose my cool. I ended up standing at the register hollering, "Hello! I'd like to pay now!" repeatedly until someone came to help me. The other people in the store were staring at the crazy woman with the bandana and the barefoot toddler, who was screaming "I try on shoe! I try on shoe MYSELF!"


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

****GASP**** you got a steal, Becca. Good job!

The main reasons they are special are because: (1) they are extremely durable; (2) they are lined with a water-based, inert material that will not break even if the bottle is dented and will not absorb tastes or smells of liquids such as juice, tea, pop, milk, even wine!; (3) they are just plain cool; (4) they will never leach toxic materials into your drinking water. This Swiss are anal people when it comes to technology.

Only important point in keeping your SIGG bottle in good shape: never, ever wash in a dishwasher.

You can buy lots of accessories on eBay for them via the seller at swisswaterbottle.com including either a sports cap or a screw cap with a dust lid (my recommendation, it keeps the drinking spout clean).

SIGG has a website at sigg.ch .

ok, gotta go, babysitting for friend in, oh, 5 mins! xo j


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Great find Becca! I wish I could find some Sigg bottles at a good price.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Excellent! Glad i did well! Now I'm gonna buy those toddler tops for them (Jen - do you like to drink out of the toddler tops, or should I only get them for Robin's bottles)

Stacy - how's flood recovery? Sounds like it's getting worse.









Liz - good to see you! I'm glad you are nearing the end of your preg. and glad the scare is mostly over. any name talk? Robin is full of something and vinegar most of the time. She has the occasional tantrum - but then she rushes over to say "sorry, mama, sorry" I'm worried I make her apologize too much. But she can play rough at times, and occasionally yells at strangers, and I think it's important she makes it right by saying sorry (if it's being rough or grabby witha friend, she hugs them too- but I don't force her to hug that's her own thing) - is that too strict? I've been trying to teach her that I and others are not bean bag chairs - she loves to jump and bounce on people.









Ashley - ah, the newborn sleep smiles. I remember those







: Hope each day gets a little easier.

I gotta go to bed - g'night all


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

toddler tops? I wouldn't deem them toddler tops. They're just like the sport tops, except that instead of snapping open, they twist. I like them best and I know lots of adults who use them. Easiest to keep clean, too, because they come apart. Try to clean them every time you use them and do let them dry out between uses, it keeps the stinkies out of the rubber fittings (although if it gets too bad you can buy new rubber fittings).

They make twist tops with glow-in-the-dark caps, I have one and it's really neat and really BRIGHT, and I wrote to the company - while they would not tell me what they use to make the cap glow, they told me that it was independently certified to be non-toxic, and, well, like I said, the Swiss are anal about things like that... so I'm going to trust them.

Did you get ones with a design or just solid colors?

xo j


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Becca ~ I am so jealous!! We just spent over $100 on Sigg bottles for all of us. I am so glad to have them, I just wish they weren't so expensive. But I do love them and the kids are so happy with them. Mine has the screw off top and I like that because I always spill with a sport top. Must have a hole in my lip!

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words about my crazy mother. We are home now and I have never been so happy to be home. My mother sent me a waffle iron for my birthday. I think she must be feeling rather quilty this time. It kills her when I won't engage with her in the insanity!

I am in New York and there has been flooding all around us. It is so crazy. We have seemed to avoid the worst of it. Hoping everyone is okay!

Too tired to write more!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Ugh! I am so tired. David has decided that sleeping through the night is not good anymore. He now regulary wakes up at 1am and 4am. I will be so glad once the teeth come through.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, exciting stuff everyone- where to start?!

Stacy, sorry about all the rain and







: . I can't imagine. MN has been having just *perfect* weather- it's great. Your baby pictures of Gabriel are lovely. Gabriel has always been a favorite name of mine..... good pick!

Ashley, good to hear about the new baby and parenting two... I try to think of having a new baby right now and sometimes I think it would be okay, other times not so much! Sounds like what you are experiencing.

Zen-ozz, glad the rough visit with your mom is over. It sounds hard. I can't imagine a mother telling her daughter stuff like that







: . But you know what's cool? You are choosing *not* to parent that way yourself. Good for you! You are stronger than you know already.

Great score, Becca! I got Sigg for my dad- he poo-pooed it and then tried it... now he won't go anywhere without it! Water just tastes so much better. My dad even made his own woven 'carrier' for it and then made my brother take digital photos to e-mail me. Pretty funny. So my dad, sis and Cecilia have nice siggs; I'm still using my good ole bike water bottles.

Heather, the house sounds great! Great news.

Cecilia's staying dry at night and naps.... she asks to have her diaper off in the morning so she can go pee; when do you think I can lose that night diaper?!! I would love to put away diapers, even if it's only for a few months. Of course, last night Celia was playing in the shop with her cousins (nude, of course) and went running to greg yelling 'poop, poop' and midstride, there it was! Her cousins tried for a good 20 minutes to force her into 'unnies' and pants after that, but Cecilia wasn't convinced! It was funny.

Oh, one more; Becca I love the visual of you and Robin standing at the counter. I can just picture it. When is your layover in mpls? Will you still be stopping?!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey ladies - just taking a break in my cleaning frenzy. Mission: the master bedroom and bathroom. Status: making progress, although slowly. Prognosis: doable (maybe).

Of course, now the COlbert Report is on and Robin and my mom are both napping...

Robin fell asleep while we were reading today - a rare event and my absolute fave. She insisted on one more book, then fell asleep midbook. Almamiel - We checked out a book that made me think of your family. It's called "Punk Farm" - about a farm where, after the farmer goes to bed, the animals have band practice then put on a punk show. it's cute - they sing "old MacDonald" but the animals make instrument sounds rather than animal sounds (like the cow plays drums, etc)

Meg - I'm so glad the potty training is going well. I'd really like to travel to china with only training pants and her nightime diapers. We've been doing well for the past few days - but running errands today she had 2 wet dipes. Both times she told me she needed to go potty after or as she peed. I ran to the restroom, but too late.

A classic potty training mama incident: Tuesday I realized Robin hadn't pooped since sunday (a rare event) and figured it was b/c she'd been naked and using the potty monday - I knew she was trying to wait for a dipe to sneak off and poop. After the morning spent nekky inside with no poop, we went outside. I was making business calls for the new job. She asked for the potty, and I took it outside. I called the HR director at the new company to discuss some details. RObin starts squating in the monkey grass and saying "poo poo! poo poo mama!" Then she runs away - I lose sight of her then she runs back screaming "poo poo" with a dingling little poop. I put her on the toilet, she drops her dangler then takes off. She runs outside, I'm trying to discuss details. All the sudden, she runs inside yelling "Diaper mama! Diaper mama!" at the same time the DHL van pulls up to drop off something, and the HR lady is asking me to send an envelope of stuff via DHl, which I have all ready - so I'm coming in to get that envelope, now talking both on the phone and to the delivery man, Robin yelling diaper the whole time - and find that she has now climbed up on the changing table and is rooting for diapers - with a 4 inch poop emerging. The DHL man waits patiently (the door is 3 feet from the bathroom door, so he sees me carrying a naked kid wiht poop hanging out her rear, screaming "diaper diaper!!!") while I put her on the potty, ask to call the HR woman back, and congratulate Robin on (sorta) pooping on the potty. Phew. Exhausting - a total mommy moment.

Kristen - glad you're back home and hope you stay dry!

Okay - gotta get back to work while the getting's good.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the posts, but just wanted to post an update about my dh's grandfather.

He was moved over to hospice care on Monday afternoon. He passed away peacefully yesterday afternoon with his eldest granddaughter at his side. My dh is flying down tomorrow morning and will be there for a week or more if needed. Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Christine - I'm sorry for your loss...

YBecca - Funny poop story!

Rain has finally stopped - yay! They are supposed to come and tow away my car today. Boy, does it stink! Hopefully it will not take longer than three weeks to get the total loss payment and buy a minivan, because that is when we will not be able to share a car anymore. Dh will be out of town for two weeks, so I can use his car, but once he goes back to work after that I would be car-less. So, hopefully it will happen fairly quickly.

Ashley - it can be really hard sometimes. Alex is acting out in various subtle ways. A lot of screeching and whining, and going down with a fight for naps and bedtime. He used to go down peacefully. I am hoping it will pass soon!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Christine -







for great-grandpa... hospice can be such a blessing.

going to camp tomorrow









xo j


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Christine - I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad his passing was peaceful. Hugs as you travel for the funeral.

Stacy - I hope they process your paperwork quickly. It sounds like Katrina taught a lot of lessons to the various industries related to recovery.

Jen - how long will you be at camp? T going with you? Is Jo teaching over the summer? I put a package in the mail for you today









I don't want to say it. Dare I type the words? Robin has slept through the night for 3 straight days







: It's a miracle. And her only dirty dipe today was the one she woke up in - gotta pee right when she wakes up. SIL suggested waking her up a few minutes before she usually wakes.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

Leaving tomorrow, going for 2 weeks, T is coming along, Jo is staying home, my friend Steph and her son (Tristan's best buddy) are coming with me for child care purposes. I hope it works out because I am paying her 1/3 of all the money I'm earning!

This is my first paid employment since I went on maternity leave.







:

I suppose that I ought to go pack T's books and toys while he is asleep so he doesn't miss them. If he sees me pack them, of course he'll want to play with/read EXACTLY THOSE TOYS AND BOOKS, no substitutes.

mwah! xo j


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Happy Trails, Jen!! Jo will owe you some good alone time when you get back.









It's finally summer here... been 80-90 for a week and another couple weeks of it at least. Anna is starting to enjoy the sling, so that makes things easier!

Becca -- YAY about the sleeping!!! Thor isn't doing that well lately, but luckily he loves to sleep with Tony so when he wakes up Tony goes and sleeps with him. Yesterday he (Tony) woke up and realized he got a fat lip sometime during the night. Hmmmm.... a head butt from Thor??


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Ha ha - Thor's kicking TOny's butt!

I spoke too soon - Robin woke up 2ce last night and I ended up bringing her to our bed and therefore not sleeping well. I think it's b/c my mom's been visiting so the a/c was on - and much lower than we would run it - so it was super cold all night.

We've decided we're done with diapers (except at night). Otherwise, all nakie or cloth "panties" which are really training pants. She's been doing pretty well using the potty - a few accidents (1-2) each day. Today was a mess b/c it was DH's big family 4th picnic - an allllllll daaaaaay event. She wet 3 pairs of training pants, plus pooped in her swimsuit (thankfully outside the "pool" aka the rowboat filled with pond water and live fish). I'll just be carrying around changes of clothes and rag towels when we leave the house.... Wish us luck!

ps - anna - I found some cheap upholstry fabric at a yard sale today I'll send your way.


----------



## jilly (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello, all!

Jen, have fun at camp with T!

Stacey, I hope you get your van quickly

MamaBear, your family's in my thoughts and prayers

Augs -- gland Anna is liking the sling and I hope Thor starts sleeping.

Meg and Becca, I'm so amazed at your girls! What potty wonders they are.

We have backed away a bit on the potty training because between that and Dave's crazy cousin and family's visit this week and weaning and a new molar







: we've had a bit of a brutal week. Last night I peeked in Andrew's mouth and saw a molar peeking back at me (just the points) and today we've been on Tylenol and I've backed away on the weaning a little bit, and we've had a much, much happier boy. I think I'm going to have to wean slower than I would like to keep the boy settled. We were down to 4 times a day, but now we're back up to 5. I think it will be easier to cut more of them out on vacation because one of his favorite sessions is "towel nums" post-bath, and I he's been screaming all through his baths because I won't nurse him both before and after his bath lately, so I think we'll keep the towel nums pre- and post- bath until we go away, and then we can hand bath time over to dad for a month.

Well, I have a sink full of pots. I've been super tired this weekend, and I didn't really get a good nap until today (Andrew has been waking up every time I go to lie down during his nap), so now I finally have some energy. Hope you all have a good 4th of July.

Speaking of which, silly question: does the 4th of July have another name? Like July 1 is Canada day. Is July 4th just . . . the 4th of July?


----------



## banana girl (Jan 9, 2004)

Link to July thread


----------

